# Game #12 (11/24): Los Angeles Lakers @ Utah Jazz



## Eternal




----------



## Eternal

*Box Score/Highlights:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_181_laluta.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_181_laluta.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>







​


----------



## Steez

I think we can win this... I want to see a line up of Smush/Kobe/Lamar/Kwame/Bynum to go up against their starting 5... Kwame can muscle Boozer and Bynum can handle Okur, though Okur has a good jump shot. I think the keys to this game is to not let Boozer get at the FT line (Do not get into foul trouble for our bigs) and try to get Boozer in foul trouble. Also, try to slow down Deron Williams, which is a very hard task. With AK47 out, we got a good chance at em.


----------



## elcap15

There are some funny pictures on that write-up, especially of Kobe.

This is going to be a tough game, no doubt. We really dont have an answer for Okur or Boozer. I bet we will see the same defensive scheme as we ran last night, with Kwame/Bynum on Boozer, and Lamar on Okur.

We have to keep turnovers down in this game. The jazz will kill us if we cough up the ball. They dont turn the ball over. We also have to shoot and finish around the rim better. We can do it. I believe the Lakers could beat any team in the NBA on any given night, they just have to focus and play determined. Also they have to keep their heads in the game if the Jazz open up an early lead.

I bet D-Fish goes off against us.


----------



## afobisme

for some reason, i believe we have a decent chance of winning. i know we're the underdog and all, but i think we might win this one.. or at least cover the spread.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

This is going to be a tough tough game. Any thoughts from the Jazz fans that lurk around here?


----------



## elcap15

This is our last road game for like 10 games. We better be ready to play a good team on the road.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It looks like have two lame ducks at SG/SF with C.J. Miles and Ronnie Brewer...not saying that these guys won't be good, but they aren't producing right now. However, they do have Derek Fisher and Matt Harpring coming off of the bench, and rookie Paul Millsap has gotten 18/10 and 20/7 in his last two games.

Hopefully, Giricek and Kirilenko are out for this game, because those two have killed us in the past. If that is the case, we should have a good chance to win.


----------



## AK-47

The jazz have no answer for kobe, and the lakers have no answer for our frontcourt. 

I think if you can keep the jazz under 100 points, you will have a very good chance of winning. The jazz are 10-0 when they score 100 points. Also, you have to play good defense because the jazz are also shooting 50% from the field. Boozer has been huge averaging nearly 22/13/4 a game. Deron has been a stud also with 18/9 around that. This isn't the same team as last year, they are so much improved. Also, Kirilenko and Giricek should be back (best SG and SF on the team). But the Jazz are 4-0 without Kirilenko and Giricek. 

The Jazz play the kings tonight (which I am thinking you want the jazz to win against), then they play you guys on friday with 1 day rest. 

If this was in the lakers house, I would see the lakers winning. But it is in the jazz's home, and they are 7-0 at home, So I see the Jazz winning this one. 110-104 Jazz win because of Homecourt advantage.

Also, you guys will like this, the Jazz last game on monday renamed their building the EnergySolutions Arena. Energy Solutions is a local Nuclear Waste company, the owner of the company has been a Jazz season ticket holder since 1988.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmm great chance for the Lakers to solidify their spot as one of the top teams in the league right now...its early...but a win would be huge.....this is what its all about i hope they beat the jazz by 20 atleast haha :biggrin:

by the way...i hope Kobe plays like the Jazz like he did against the Clippers......


----------



## Wilmatic2

Big test for the Lakers.


----------



## ceejaynj

Despite their record, I'm not ready to say that the Jazz are for real yet. This game will be a good test for both teams. Despite our 8-3 record, the Lakers have not even hit their stride yet and have played pretty poorly the last few games. Terrible team defense, far too many TOs, offensive lapses and blown leads have kept many of the Lakers opponents in games. However, we still managed to pull out a few ugly wins. We are really due for a blowout victory...but I'll settle for a road win. Remember our motto for this season...

_WIN UGLY_ :curse:​


----------



## Unique

ceejaynj said:


> Despite their record, I'm not ready to say that the Jazz are for real yet. This game will be a good test for both teams. Despite our 8-3 record, the Lakers have not even hit their stride yet and have played pretty poorly the last few games. Terrible team defense, far too many TOs, offensive lapses and blown leads have kept many of the Lakers opponents in games. However, we still managed to pull out a few ugly wins. We are really due for a blowout victory...but I'll settle for a road win. *Remember our motto for this season...
> 
> * *WIN UGLY :curse:*​



lol


----------



## Darkwing Duck

The reason you guys haven't had much Utah fan input is that we're more concerned with Sacramento tonight. Only saw this thread because it was the last post on the Pacific Division board and I thought it was Sacramento's game thread.

I'm hoping for two things. One: Kirilenko comes back and we go big, putting him on Kobe, making Kobe think it's a challenge and shoot 35 times. That's likely a win for the Jazz, even if Kobe is at 50%.

Two: No phantom fouls on the three point line with less than a second left in the game.


----------



## Shady*

AK-47 said:


> Also, you guys will like this, the Jazz last game on monday renamed their building the EnergySolutions Arena. Energy Solutions is a local Nuclear Waste company, the owner of the company has been a Jazz season ticket holder since 1988.


What does this mean? We'll play playing in a dung-filled arena?


----------



## a.y.h.

ceejaynj said:


> Despite their record, I'm not ready to say that the Jazz are for real yet. This game will be a good test for both teams. Despite our 8-3 record, the Lakers have not even hit their stride yet and have played pretty poorly the last few games. Terrible team defense, far too many TOs, offensive lapses and blown leads have kept many of the Lakers opponents in games.


i agree, way too many TOs. at least we stayed out of the 20 range for the clipper game!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

If you guys blow leads, then you will lose to the Jazz.

The Jazz have been behind in the second half (and in some cases the fourth quarter) by 16, 16, and 21 in their last three games and have won all of them.


----------



## AK-47

It is almost as if they are just waiting for that 16+ point lead for the other team so they can start playing. This team is rediculious.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball

The Jazz can't go down big again, eventually its going to bite them in the ***. normally for a scorer Id just say the Jazz need to stop everyone else and let the scorer tire himself out, but Toronto tried that last year against the Lakers and we all know how well that worked out. the Jazz will just need to play their game and play good D.


----------



## Ych

I wouldn't be disappointed if the Lakers lose this one since this game is at Utah's homecourt.
Lets just hope the Lakers play good ball. Even if they end up losing, I wouldn't mind if they can keep it close and play some good ball and defence.

But if they do get blown out, I wouldn't be happy. 
I have a bad feeling about this game. Hope this doesn't come true.


----------



## SoCalfan21

if we beat Utah in Utah...then that would solitify our 8-3 record not being a fluke


----------



## afobisme

i think we're due to start playing some good basketball... we're lucky we have an easy schedule to start the season.


----------



## Eternal

We're going to need big games out of our bigs.

Okur and Boozer are a tough matchup.


----------



## The One

MY Fellow Laker Fans,.... Be Prepared!!!

When the Lakers tip-off at Salt Lake City, they are going to get their **** chewed up, swallowed - with the Jazz claiming it taste like chicken, the onslaught hungry Jazz Home crowd ceased not yelling, "Death To Lakers!!! Death To Lakers!!"- the echo could be heard from as far as Staples Center.......

Woe to those who where purple gold on Friday.
j/k.




*WIN UGLY* GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## Eternal

The One said:


> MY Fellow Laker Fans,.... Be Prepared!!!
> 
> When the Lakers tip-off at Salt Lake City, they are going to get their asses chewed up, swallowed - with the Jazz claiming it taste like chicken, and then regurgitated back out into the lakers' begging for mercy hands while the onslaught hungry Jazz Home crowd ceased not yelling, "Kill The Lakers! Kill The Lakers!!!" - the echo could be heard from as far as Staples Center.......
> 
> Woe to those who where purple gold on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WIN UGLY* GO LAKERS!!!!


That's a interesting way of winning ugly.


----------



## Cap

A win or not this early in the season doesn't mean all that much. If they win, great, if not, too bad. But really, as always, I'm much more interested in how they execute, be it a W or L.

Should be a great game, Jazz are the hottest team in the league next to the Mavs.


----------



## afobisme

imo a win against a team that you might have to compete with for a playoff spot = 2 wins.


----------



## jazzy1

EHL said:


> A win or not this early in the season doesn't mean all that much. If they win, great, if not, too bad. But really, as always, I'm much more interested in how they execute, be it a W or L.
> 
> Should be a great game, Jazz are the hottest team in the league next to the Mavs.


I agree not earth shattering to lose. Its very early. It would be nice though to stop their momentum and slip them back some. 

The jazz are do for some bad losses. They aren't as good as they're playing right now they aren't an elite team IMO. 

Should be a good test. 

Turkey intake and the resulting laziness could play a role, I hope to heck kwame and Bynum pushed away from the dinner table at the right time.


----------



## 77AJ

The Lakers shouldn't be that much of an underdog IMO. The season is still very early, and unless the Jazz turn out to be the Pistons of last season (Record wise) wich I doubt, there's no saying who will be in better shape a month from now. More importantly the Lakers are kind of slept on right now, as far as pub is going. The Lakers have an 8-3 record, and a tops in the pacific division. The Lakers have the best player in the game KOBE. You hear about other teams being really solid, and conssitent who don't even have as good of a record as the Lakers cough (Cavs) cough for an example. If the Lakers beat the Jazz, LA will be 9-3, and Utah will be 11-2. Pretty similar records. Also Utahs go to guy is Boozer, the Lakers is Bryant, who would you choose ?

side note - I believe the Nuggets will end up being better then the Jazz, and win the Northwest division when it's final.


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> I agree not earth shattering to lose. Its very early. It would be nice though to stop their momentum and slip them back some.
> 
> The jazz are do for some bad losses. *They aren't as good as they're playing right now they aren't an elite team IMO.*
> 
> Should be a good test.
> 
> Turkey intake and the resulting laziness could play a role, I hope to heck kwame and Bynum pushed away from the dinner table at the right time.


Question:  Have you even seen them play this season?


----------



## Eternal

AK-47 said:


> Question: Have you even seen them play this season?


jazzy is just stating an opinion. I don't believe the Jazz are as good as their record either right now. They got off to a real good start, but I think they will slow down, and come back down to earth.


----------



## Cap

AK-47 said:


> Question: Have you even seen them play this season?


I have, and 12 games does not make them an elite team. Not even 50 games do. You have to do it for 82 games and the playoffs. Then, you can say you're an elite team. 

Though, that shouldn't stop you from claiming you've seen reputable signs of eliteness, which I would agree with right now.


----------



## Cap

Eternal said:


> jazzy is just stating an opinion. I don't believe the Jazz are as good as their record either right now. They got off to a real good start, but I think they will slow down, and come back down to earth.


Well they're _definitely_ no where near as good as their record indicates, otherwise they'd win 75 games by year end. :laugh:


----------



## AK-47

Eternal said:


> jazzy is just stating an opinion. I don't believe the Jazz are as good as their record either right now. They got off to a real good start, but I think they will slow down, and come back down to earth.


Yes I know, I was just asking a simple question if he has seen them play or not. Because some people are just looking at the record and are in denial and say there is no way the Jazz could be a good team. But others have seen them play and know, or still question them.


----------



## AK-47

EHL said:


> I have, and 12 games does not make them an elite team. Not even 50 games do. You have to do it for 82 games and the playoffs. Then, you can say you're an elite team.
> 
> Though, that shouldn't stop you from claiming you've seen reputable signs of eliteness, which I would agree with right now.


Thanks.

My claim on why their an elite team so far is that they are averaging 107.83 ppg, and only allowing 100.33 ppg. Making it a difference of 7.5 ppg. They are shooting over 50% from the field for the season. They are averaging almost 25 apg. They are out rebounding their opponents 45.8 to 34.4 good enough for a 11.4 difference in rebounding alone.

They have victories over the: suns (twice), pistons, rockets, warriors, clippers, and kings. Then they have wins over lower (but dangerous) teams in Celtics, Bucks, Sonics, and the Raptors. Their only loss is to the Nets on the road.

Also, they are on a 7 game winning streak. They are 5-0 without Kirilenko (something that would never happen in seasons past with the Jazz). They are 7-0 without their best SG (Giricek). 

The biggest test for the Jazz is the end of this month. They play 5 games in the next 7 days. If they go out of this 3-2, then I will be happy. They play the Lakers, Warriors, Magic, Spurs, and Lakers. All of those teams are up in the top of the league with the Jazz.

So I ask those who havn't seen them play, not to judge them until you see them play.


----------



## Rhodes

I have a soft spot in my heart for D-fish, so although I'm a die-hard Lakers fan, I'm glad to see him on a team that is having success. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My claim on why their an elite team so far is that they are averaging 107.83 ppg, and only allowing 100.33 ppg. Making it a difference of 7.5 ppg. They are shooting over 50% from the field for the season. They are averaging almost 25 apg. They are out rebounding their opponents 45.8 to 34.4 good enough for a 11.4 difference in rebounding alone.
> 
> They have victories over the: suns (twice), pistons, rockets, warriors, clippers, and kings. Then they have wins over lower (but dangerous) teams in Celtics, Bucks, Sonics, and the Raptors. Their only loss is to the Nets on the road.
> 
> Also, they are on a 7 game winning streak. They are 5-0 without Kirilenko (something that would never happen in seasons past with the Jazz). They are 7-0 without their best SG (Giricek).
> 
> The biggest test for the Jazz is the end of this month. They play 5 games in the next 7 days. If they go out of this 3-2, then I will be happy. They play the Lakers, Warriors, Magic, Spurs, and Lakers. All of those teams are up in the top of the league with the Jazz.
> 
> So I ask those who havn't seen them play, not to judge them until you see them play.


Well I have seen them play and I'm not convinced they're elite or even close yet. 

My reasoning is this. Boozer is playing out of his mind. He's playing like Barkley, no way he maintains the current level of play. he is a good player but he's not great. Evenutally his lack of defense will start showing up as well as his inability to be a go to guy late in games. Right now he's getting a ton of buckets running the floor the benficiary of Williams deft passing and as an offensive rebounder. 

Deron Williams I believe in though, the kid can ball. He'll maintain his level. He's special, good in the half court, has range and is very underrated athletically. 

But Milsap, Miles and the other guy his name esacpes me the Rookie sg they won't maintain their level. 

Fisher is great off the bench but his defensive woes and willingness to try and take over in some instances will surface eventually. 

Okur is Okur, some great nights some bad ones, he is what he is. A tough match-up at times. 

AK being out and them still winning is impressive but I think fluky, they need AK's all court ability to play at a sustained high level. Plus he's the only legit shot blocker they have. Their interior defense I think will falter if he's not back and healthy contributing. 

Harpering is a player I like off the bench, perfect role player. Tough as nails, he along with Fisher are the ones they can rely on all season to give them something, the other young guys I just don't believe they'll maintain it. 

Sloan is a great coach they'll most likely make the playoffs but stay the top team in the West nah. I ain't buying it the Spurs, and Mavs are gonna rise and the rest of us are fighting for the slots 3-8. 

The Lakers could challenge but our best won't be seen till late in the season when Vlad gets comfortable, Farmar gets more games under his belt, Kobe gets in better shape and regains his explosion, and our rotation settles.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ive seen the Jazz. I think they look down right scary with the front court. Although the Lakers have improved the front court of thier line up substansially over the year, I still dont think it equals a Boozer (playing at this level), and Okuar (I know I cant spell his name, to lazy to look up). Those guys should give our ROOKIE starting center a run for his money. 

I dont see any choice but for the Lakers to put Lamar at PF (which isnt a surprise), but body wise Boozer is a rough and tough banger thats a good post defender from what Ive seen.. So Lamar will have to do more running the ball from the wing, to try and get Boozer out from under the post.

As for our guards, (our biggest trouble spot), Farmar better be healthy.. Any more Sasha off the bench and im lible to kill myself. I can only guess how many times Deron is going to kill Smush after he gambles for a steal. At least 10 or so.

Do I see Jazz as an elite team though? Well, after I watch them play some good teams (whats left of them), San Antiono, Dallas (Now), etc. I wont make that judgement. But a team that could very well blow the Lakers out on friday? Sure.. I hope it doesnt happen.. But even though Lakers have won the last couple games.. They were not very pretty ones.. 

Hopefully they come out with passion.


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> Well I have seen them play and I'm not convinced they're elite or even close yet.
> 
> *My reasoning is this. Boozer is playing out of his mind. He's playing like Barkley, no way he maintains the current level of play. he is a good player but he's not great. Evenutally his lack of defense will start showing up as well as his inability to be a go to guy late in games. Right now he's getting a ton of buckets running the floor the benficiary of Williams deft passing and as an offensive rebounder. *
> 
> Deron Williams I believe in though, the kid can ball. He'll maintain his level. He's special, good in the half court, has range and is very underrated athletically.
> 
> But Milsap, Miles and the other guy his name esacpes me the Rookie sg they won't maintain their level.
> 
> Fisher is great off the bench but his defensive woes and willingness to try and take over in some instances will surface eventually.
> 
> Okur is Okur, some great nights some bad ones, he is what he is. A tough match-up at times.
> 
> AK being out and them still winning is impressive but I think fluky, they need AK's all court ability to play at a sustained high level. Plus he's the only legit shot blocker they have. Their interior defense I think will falter if he's not back and healthy contributing.
> 
> Harpering is a player I like off the bench, perfect role player. Tough as nails, he along with Fisher are the ones they can rely on all season to give them something, the other young guys I just don't believe they'll maintain it.
> 
> Sloan is a great coach they'll most likely make the playoffs but stay the top team in the West nah. I ain't buying it the Spurs, and Mavs are gonna rise and the rest of us are fighting for the slots 3-8.
> 
> The Lakers could challenge but our best won't be seen till late in the season when Vlad gets comfortable, Farmar gets more games under his belt, Kobe gets in better shape and regains his explosion, and our rotation settles.


Boozer is the real deal. He was hiden by the injuries the last 2 seasons, but what he is doing now was what he was doing last year when he came back from injuries. He is for real man, trust me. He is averaging 23/13/4 in 35 minutes shooting 60% from the field, I havn't seen such a player in the NBA in a long time. He is automatic anywhere near the basket and is quickly developing a mid range threat. Chris Bosh did not stop him, boozer wen't 14 out of 16 from the field against a longer Bosh.

If you put Odom on Boozer, who are you going to use on AK to stop him from causing trouble inside the paint? The Jazz frontcourt>Lakers frontcourt. I am convinced that the Jazz have the best frontcourt in the league with the comanding backcourt in Deron Williams, who just happens to be 2nd in the league in assists per game, only behind the back to back MVP Steve Nash.

And of course rookies (brewer, millsap, miles (19)) are not going to be playing like they are at the end of the year. But we have enough players to make up for that. All the players on this team have yet to hit their prime. I don't expect the Jazz to be title Contendors just yet, but this team is going to get a lot better.

PG: Deron Williams - Derek Fisher
SG: Ronnie Brewer - Gordon Giricek
SF: Andrei Kirilenko - Matt Harpring
PF: Carlos Boozer - Paul Millsap
C: Mehmet Okur - Jarron Collins

A lot more depth than they had last year or the year before. That is what kept them from being any good those 2 years.


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> Boozer is the real deal. He was hiden by the injuries the last 2 seasons, but what he is doing now was what he was doing last year when he came back from injuries. He is for real man, trust me. He is averaging 23/13/4 in 35 minutes shooting 60% from the field, I havn't seen such a player in the NBA in a long time. He is automatic anywhere near the basket and is quickly developing a mid range threat. Chris Bosh did not stop him, boozer wen't 14 out of 16 from the field against a longer Bosh.
> 
> If you put Odom on Boozer, who are you going to use on AK to stop him from causing trouble inside the paint? The Jazz frontcourt>Lakers frontcourt. I am convinced that the Jazz have the best frontcourt in the league with the comanding backcourt in Deron Williams, who just happens to be 2nd in the league in assists per game, only behind the back to back MVP Steve Nash.
> 
> And of course rookies (brewer, millsap, miles (19)) are not going to be playing like they are at the end of the year. But we have enough players to make up for that. All the players on this team have yet to hit their prime. I don't expect the Jazz to be title Contendors just yet, but this team is going to get a lot better.
> 
> PG: Deron Williams - Derek Fisher
> SG: Ronnie Brewer - Gordon Giricek
> SF: Andrei Kirilenko - Matt Harpring
> PF: Carlos Boozer - Paul Millsap
> C: Mehmet Okur - Jarron Collins
> 
> A lot more depth than they had last year or the year before. That is what kept them from being any good those 2 years.



See this is where Homerism comes in Boozer is not a Hall Of Fame talent. He's playing like one now. He's giving up Barkley type numbers and no way in heck he's that good he's never been that good. 

I would not consider Bosh a good defender. He's long but thin and gets pushed around very easily. His real strength defensively is weakside shot blocking. 

The lakers interior defense is quite good. 

kwame is one of the league's best man defenders so it won't be easy at all for Boozer to score on him 1on1. Bynum has length and size but lacks foot quickness so Boozer maybe able to draw fouls. 

Being from DC watching several kwame/Boozer match-ups in the past Kwame has fared well. So that'll be a prime match-up. 

AK is the only Jazz player who can guard odom. He'll beat Boozer off the dribble as well as okur. He'll have to use his length to counter Ak which can be difficult but Odom is savy enough to get his shots off. 

As I see it the Jazz and lakers are having similar season's. Lakers lost 2 games basically without our best post defender against Zach Randolph and Sheed Wallace. 

Jazz having the best frontline NO, then again maybe offensively but not defensively. 

This Lakers/jazz game will be interesting but its early in the season. Lakers often drag teams into very ugly games. I don't think we have our road legs yet not having played enough road games. But it should be worth watching the match -ups. 

The jazz's big edge is pg, the Lakers is sg. 

Our interior defense counters the jazz's post offense .

Should be fun if your young players get off we're done. If not we might win. I think its that simple.


----------



## Eternal

Is AK even going to be playing in this game?


----------



## The One

jazzy1 said:


> *1.*See this is where Homerism comes in Boozer is not a Hall Of Fame talent. He's playing like one now. He's giving up Barkley type numbers and no way in heck he's that good he's never been that good.
> 
> *2.* I would not consider Bosh a good defender. He's long but thin and gets pushed around very easily. His real strength defensively is weakside shot blocking.
> 
> *3.* The lakers interior defense is quite good.
> 
> *4.* kwame is one of the *league's best man defenders* so it won't be easy at all for Boozer to score on him 1on1. Bynum has length and size but lacks foot quickness so Boozer maybe able to draw fouls.
> 
> *5.* Being from DC watching several kwame/Boozer match-ups in the past Kwame has fared well. So that'll be a prime match-up.
> 
> *6.* AK is the only Jazz player who can guard odom. He'll beat Boozer off the dribble as well as okur. He'll have to use his length to counter Ak which can be difficult but *Odom is savy enough to get his shots off. *
> 
> *7.* As I see it the Jazz and lakers are having similar season's. Lakers lost 2 games basically without our best post defender against Zach Randolph and Sheed Wallace.
> 
> *8.* Jazz having the best frontline NO, then again maybe offensively but not defensively.
> 
> 9. Should be fun if your young players get off we're done. If not we might win. I think its that simple.


1. He never mentioned Boozer as a Hall Of Famer....just 'the real deal' which their should be no dispute to this title as of right now, because he_ has_ put up some great numbers this season.

2. Very True.

3. I would consider this an assumption still because we may know how good the Lakers interior _could_ be, but I feel they still have not shown their full capabilty so till then......they are just 'OK'.

4. Kwame "League's Best (Big) Man Defenders"? this could be viewed as homerism too . Kwame has shown pblroems with jump shooting bigman and he is also a surpisingly inept blocker.... Leagues Best? :no:

5. Agreed. This will also be a great test for Kwame's rebounding skills. He has made an effort this season to incease his rebounding ability and what a great way to test him with a match-up with Boozer. (I'm rooting for you, Kwame!!!)

6. Odom is very savy, but we all know that Odom's biggest enemy is himself. There could be a good chance that Odom takes himself out of the game with no affect from AK-47(Which will be a definite loss for the Lakers).

7. I beg the differ.... the Jazz have looked more focused than the Lakers this season and their boxs scores shows it. This will be a good time for the Lakers stay focused for 48 mins and finally blow a team out for a change. (P.S Everybody was at fault in the loss to the Blazzers and the Pistons )

8. I'm still having a hard time finding a team with a better starting and bench front court than the Jazz. Can you find a team with a better front court (both starting and bench)?

9. A bit more complicated than that....three other names: Okur, Deron, and Fisher. 

Okur can and will give Kwame Brown problems and most likely will destroy Bynum from the three point line since perimeter rotation is Bynum most infamous weakness.

Deron - lane penatration, fastbreak 3s, lane penatration, fastbreak 3s, lane penatration, fastbreak 3s, lane penatration, fastbreak 3s, lane penatration, and fastbreak 3s......you get the point. Smush, Farmer, and Sasha need to be on top of the game or else that is all you are going to here from the commentators over and over.

Fisher will take this game serious like he does everytime he plays the Lakers which changes him from a regular 3point threat into a 'most get the ball out of his hands' player; especialy during crunch time.


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> See this is where Homerism comes in Boozer is not a Hall Of Fame talent. He's playing like one now. He's giving up Barkley type numbers and no way in heck he's that good he's never been that good.
> 
> I would not consider Bosh a good defender. He's long but thin and gets pushed around very easily. His real strength defensively is weakside shot blocking.
> 
> The lakers interior defense is quite good.
> 
> kwame is one of the league's best man defenders so it won't be easy at all for Boozer to score on him 1on1. Bynum has length and size but lacks foot quickness so Boozer maybe able to draw fouls.
> 
> Being from DC watching several kwame/Boozer match-ups in the past Kwame has fared well. So that'll be a prime match-up.
> 
> AK is the only Jazz player who can guard odom. He'll beat Boozer off the dribble as well as okur. He'll have to use his length to counter Ak which can be difficult but Odom is savy enough to get his shots off.
> 
> As I see it the Jazz and lakers are having similar season's. Lakers lost 2 games basically without our best post defender against Zach Randolph and Sheed Wallace.
> 
> Jazz having the best frontline NO, then again maybe offensively but not defensively.
> 
> This Lakers/jazz game will be interesting but its early in the season. Lakers often drag teams into very ugly games. I don't think we have our road legs yet not having played enough road games. But it should be worth watching the match -ups.
> 
> The jazz's big edge is pg, the Lakers is sg.
> 
> Our interior defense counters the jazz's post offense .
> 
> Should be fun if your young players get off we're done. If not we might win. I think its that simple.


When Did I say Boozer was going to the HOF? He is 25 years old man, he has yet to hit his prime. I don't think you have seen more of Boozer than I have. I tell you, he is nearly automatic from anywhere 10 feet of the basket and has a decent mid range game. His defense is underrated, he doesn't have the best or even good defense, but he is decent enough to get by and is a lot better than the low players of the league at defense.

I agree about you with Bosh not being a top defender. But Boozer has faced up against the following PF/C Combos.

Battier/Yao, Diaw/Amare, Murphy/Biedrins, Rasheed/Mohammed, Gomes/Ratliff, Villanueva/Bogut, Brand/Kaman, Wilcox/Petro, Bosh/Garbajosa, and Thomas/Abdur-Rahim.

He has played good in all of those games and got a double double in each.

"no way in heck he's that good he's never been that good"

Never been that good, but is that good now. What is wrong with him improving as he gets older?

Your interior D is not as good as you preach. And no way in the hell is kwame one of the best big man defenders. No way.

This Jazz team didn't get where it is at by individual success, they have been playing like a team with 6 and 7 players getting in double figures. So stopping one or two players alone will not shut down this Jazz offense. Even if you put Kobe on Deron, Sloan will put in Deron/Fisher backcourt and the offense will remain to function.

Tell me how you are going to stop Deron/Fisher/AK/Boozer/Okur Who are you going to put on what player?


----------



## upsanddowns

AK-47 said:


> This Jazz team didn't get where it is at by individual success, they have been playing like a team with 6 and 7 players getting in double figures. So stopping one or two players alone will not shut down this Jazz offense. Even if you put Kobe on Deron, Sloan will put in Deron/Fisher backcourt and the offense will remain to function.
> 
> Tell me how you are going to stop Deron/Fisher/AK/Boozer/Okur Who are you going to put on what player?



Frontcourt of Odom/Brown/Bynum/Turiaf can handle Ak/Booker/Okur defensively. Obviously, the Jazz have the advantage PG wise, but they lack the SG advantage. 

It'll be a good game no doubt.


----------



## Darth Bryant

upsanddowns said:


> Frontcourt of Odom/Brown/Bynum/Turiaf can handle Ak/Booker/Okur defensively. Obviously, the Jazz have the advantage PG wise, but they lack the SG advantage.
> 
> It'll be a good game no doubt.


When you up front court averages from both teams so far this season, you get: (This is assuming Lamar is moved to PF for this game, with Bynum)

Utah = 39.4 ppg, 21.8 rebounds per game, and 5.8 assists per game.
LA = 27 ppg, 15.2 rebounds per game, and 5.2 assists per game.

Thats a nice bit of difference on both the glass and the points. 10 points and out rebounding could mean the difference in a win or a loss. Not that the Lakers dont have good front court defenders, they do.. But as a whole there have been only a few games where the Lakers (including the front court) have played solid lock down defense. Will this be one of them?

I think this game will come down more to getting Bynum touches early. Getting him into the game. He seems to defend better when he is more energenic after scoring. 

Lamar will need to take Boozer out to the post. Boozer is a decent defender, and solid musle in the post. Lamar camps the wing and gets his jumpshot going, forcing Boozer to come away from the post I have no doubt he could take Carlos off the dribble. But Lamar actually needs to be aggressive. Will he be tommarow?

But more importantly than all this will be which Kobe comes tonight. Not that either Kobe is bad, but he needs to be in more control of his TO's. With Lamar moving to PF tommarow (again, my opinion, not confirmed yet), he will be the primary facilitator like has been doing mainly for the last couple games. He needs to find a balance between getting others going and scoring. The Clippers game he went a little much into scoring only Kobe. He isnt healthy enough to beat this team by himself with scoring, but they will need his jumper and of course pentration abiltieis to be on spot. I want Kobe to go to the rack at least 5 times a quarter. He tore the Clippers apart with that, and I think he would do well with Utah with it.

It's going to be a great game. (I hope). I'd still pick Utah to win if I was a betting man, but the Lakers could really step up and make a point tonight.


----------



## KDOS

Both teams pretty much match up fairly against each other, Utah's advantage is with their pg position, ours is the shooting guard spot. I think this game heavily relies on how efficient Kobe will play tonight, not just offensively but ball distribution as well. Assuming our usual role players plays within their expected roles, and Kobe goes off ,comparable to the LAC game, Kobe's point production is far too much for them to handle, than for the Lakers to handle Utah's backcourt.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

23AJ said:


> The Lakers shouldn't be that much of an underdog IMO. The season is still very early, and unless the Jazz turn out to be the Pistons of last season (Record wise) wich I doubt, there's no saying who will be in better shape a month from now. More importantly the Lakers are kind of slept on right now, as far as pub is going. The Lakers have an 8-3 record, and a tops in the pacific division. The Lakers have the best player in the game KOBE. You hear about other teams being really solid, and conssitent who don't even have as good of a record as the Lakers cough (Cavs) cough for an example. If the Lakers beat the Jazz, LA will be 9-3, and Utah will be 11-2. Pretty similar records. *Also Utahs go to guy is Boozer, the Lakers is Bryant, who would you choose ?*
> 
> side note - I believe the Nuggets will end up being better then the Jazz, and win the Northwest division when it's final.


Being that the Lakers have nobody to stop Boozer, and Boozer is shooting 60% from the field on the season... it's not a hard choice if you have to choose one game, and also considering that Kobe has been a shell of his former self so far this season, and the Jazz have a few good defenders to put on him.


----------



## Cap

unluckyseventeen said:


> Being that the Lakers have nobody to stop Boozer,


Uh, and the Jazz have someone to stop Kobe?



> and Boozer is shooting 60% from the field on the season...


Yes, and Eddy Curry once shot 58.5% from the field for a season. He's clearly better than a prime Shaq too. 



> it's not a hard choice if you have to choose one game, and also considering that Kobe has been a shell of his former self so far this season.


No, it's a pretty easy choice if you've watched NBA basketball outside of Utah before. To even suggest otherwise is ludicrous. Plus Kobe's been averaging 27/5/5 his last 6 games, his knee has clearly improved and he'll be much, much better than Boozer this season, whose stats will inevitably come back down to earth.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

EHL said:


> Uh, and the Jazz have someone to stop Kobe?


Kirilenko, Brewer, and Giricek are all fine defenders.



> Yes, and Eddy Curry once shot 58.5% from the field for a season. He's clearly better than a prime Shaq too.


That is your only rebuttal? You actually think Kwame or Odom or.. Bynum is going to stop him? Nevermind that he gets most of his points through the system of the offense, so it's not just one guy stopping him. It takes a whole defense.



> No, it's a pretty easy choice if you've watched NBA basketball outside of Utah before. To even suggest otherwise is ludicrous. Plus Kobe's been averaging 27/5/5 his last 6 games, his knee has clearly improved and he'll be much, much better than Boozer this season, whose stats will inevitably come back down to earth.


That's great. Boozer has averaged 30/13 the last 3 games, but that doesn't assure he will have a good game the next time. You of all people should know that Kobe can and frequently goes 8-24 for every time that he has scored 40 points.

Michael Redd put up 57 on us this season, and we still won. For all I care, let Kobe shoot every time down the floor. Let him score 70. I don't care.

You guys have a lot more to stop than just Boozer. Williams could go for 20+. Harpring could go for 20+. Okur could go for 20+. Fisher could go for 20. Brewer will probably score around 10. Millsap will probably get around 10. Kirilenko hasn't done anything offensively this season, and they are still 2nd in the NBA in points scored. You guys will be very fortunate to hold this team down as effortlessly as you guys think you can.

The day you guys start comparing Kobe to Boozer, using it as a reason that you guys are going to blow us out, think again. There are 8 guys on this team that can put up 10+ points any game, any time, easily. You guys don't have the defenders to slow this team down. The only reason that the Lakers win is if the Jazz just lose the game and play badly. Don't count on that happening with a Utah crowd behind them, either.

There have been 10 teams that have slept on these guys this season, and all of them lost. I'd suggest approaching this a little more cautiously than just saying Kobe>Boozer... game over. I can make the same arguments you have and still assure that Boozer has played better this season than Kobe has. Will he play better than Kobe all season? Eh... probably not. But I don't care. There's a lot more to either team than just one player. Even moreso when just talking about the Jazz.


----------



## Eternal

unluckyseventeen said:


> The day you guys start comparing Kobe to Boozer, using it as a reason that you guys are going to blow us out, think again. There are 8 guys on this team that can put up 10+ points any game, any time, easily. You guys don't have the defenders to slow this team down. The only reason that the Lakers win is if the Jazz just lose the game and play badly. Don't count on that happening with a Utah crowd behind them, either.


We also have 8 guys on our team who can put up 10+ points per game...

You act like the Lakers aren't a good team. That's how every team loses... by losing the game, don't believe there's another way to do it.


----------



## AK-47

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Both teams pretty much match up fairly against each other, *Utah's advantage is with their pg position*, ours is the shooting guard spot. I think this game heavily relies on how efficient Kobe will play tonight, not just offensively but ball distribution as well. Assuming our usual role players plays within their expected roles, and Kobe goes off ,comparable to the LAC game, Kobe's point production is far too much for them to handle, than for the Lakers to handle Utah's backcourt.


No, Utah's advantage is their PG, SF, PF, and C. Your only advantage is your SG and that is asuming we don't talk about the bench or team play that has caused most of the sucess for the jazz.

You put Odom on Boozer, the jazz take it to memo outside and kwame has no chance in the world to stop memo from outside. You put Odom on Memo, then AK and Boozer will have a grand time in the post.

The game is 8 hours away. Good luck, should be a good one.


----------



## Steez

Some jazz fans here are talking as if Kwame, Bynum and Lamar are not good defenders... what! I am pretty sure Lamar can stop Okur (either inside or Outside). Bynum can slow down Boozer or Okur and Kwame can muscle up with anyone in the league. If you think Boozer can man handle Kwame in the post, you gotta think again. Also, Giricek and Brewer can stop Kobe? Where the heck is this coming from? We are talking about the best player in the league, those 2 couldn't stop Kobe a week after his surgery! Let alone when he just went off for 40 which proves he is back to 100%... You guys are talking about how everyone is sleeping on the Jazz... you think Lakers were picked to win the championship this year? Most people counted us out of the playoffs!

The only person that can slow down Kobe is AK, and he isnt at 100% because of his recent injury.

haha I am still laughing at Giricek or Brewer stopping Kobe :lol: :lol:


----------



## 77AJ

I'm baffaled by the lack of respect for the greatest player of this generation Kobe Bryant. I realize Jazz fans have a sore spot in their hearts for the SG position because of all the times Michael Jordan ripped your hearts out and ate it for championship rings. However don't hold that agaisnt Bryant, he's 10 times better than anyone the Jazz have to guard him.

Second, and most important this season, is that Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, Bynum, Brown, and Parker are all playing great ball. This is a team ready for any challenge, a hot streak by the Jazz isn't going to take them out of their game. I like the Lakers to win, and wouldn't consider it an upset in the least.

Should be a very entertaining hard fought game, but as I already mentioned when the game is on the line who will you choose, I think we already know Bryant is the answer.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> Some jazz fans here are talking as if Kwame, Bynum and Lamar are not good defenders... what! I am pretty sure Lamar can stop Okur (either inside or Outside). Bynum can slow down Boozer or Okur and Kwame can muscle up with anyone in the league. If you think Boozer can man handle Kwame in the post, you gotta think again. Also, Giricek and Brewer can stop Kobe? Where the heck is this coming from? We are talking about the best player in the league, those 2 couldn't stop Kobe a week after his surgery! Let alone when he just went off for 40 which proves he is back to 100%... You guys are talking about how everyone is sleeping on the Jazz... you think Lakers were picked to win the championship this year? Most people counted us out of the playoffs!
> 
> The only person that can slow down Kobe is AK, and he isnt at 100% because of his recent injury.
> 
> haha I am still laughing at Giricek or Brewer stopping Kobe :lol: :lol:



Kobe went off for 40, So... Boozer went off for 35/9 shooting 14/16 from the field. Boozer is the most efficient player in the league so far and per 48 is a landslide for #1 in efficiency. I will take Boozers 35 points over Kobe's 45, since I can almost bet that Kobe won't be shooting 60% from the field. 

PG- Deron Williams - Top 5 PG the way he is playing
SF- Andrei Kirilenko - Top 5 SF when healthy
PF- Carlos Boozer - Top 5 PF the way he is playing
C- Mehmet Okur- Top 5 C shows how weak the Center position is in the league

SG- Kobe Bryant - Top 5 SG easily

But the Jazz have a better bench than the Lakers.


----------



## Steez

AK-47 said:


> Kobe went off for 40, So... Boozer went off for 35/9 shooting 14/16 from the field. Boozer is the most efficient player in the league so far and per 48 is a landslide for #1 in efficiency. I will take Boozers 35 points over Kobe's 45, since I can almost bet that Kobe won't be shooting 60% from the field.
> 
> PG- Deron Williams - Top 5 PG the way he is playing
> SF- Andrei Kirilenko - Top 5 SF when healthy
> PF- Carlos Boozer - Top 5 PF the way he is playing
> C- Mehmet Okur- Top 5 C shows how weak the Center position is in the league
> 
> SG- Kobe Bryant - Top 5 SG easily
> 
> But the Jazz have a better bench than the Lakers.


I understand where you are coming from, but you can also say Lamar is a top 5 SF/PF.. he proved that in the first week of the season... Him and Nowitzki I believe are the hardest to guard (in the post and outside) in the NBA right now due to their versatality....

Obvioiusly Boozers FG % is going to be higher since he plays mostly around the basket, Kobe is a jump shooting SG and he is shooting 51% this year, what does that tell you about Kobes game? Kobe is playing very well this year, and so are the Lakers... yet they keep getting slept on, that is all good though... the game is tonight, good luck.


----------



## Darth Bryant

AK-47 said:


> Kobe went off for 40, So... Boozer went off for 35/9 shooting 14/16 from the field. Boozer is the most efficient player in the league so far and per 48 is a landslide for #1 in efficiency. I will take Boozers 35 points over Kobe's 45, since I can almost bet that Kobe won't be shooting 60% from the field.
> 
> PG- Deron Williams - Top 5 PG the way he is playing
> SF- Andrei Kirilenko - Top 5 SF when healthy
> PF- Carlos Boozer - Top 5 PF the way he is playing
> C- Mehmet Okur- Top 5 C shows how weak the Center position is in the league
> 
> SG- Kobe Bryant - Top 5 SG easily
> 
> But the Jazz have a better bench than the Lakers.


I think the difference between Kobe scoring 40 and Boozer scoring 40 is the time and need for the points. Boozer cruises to 40. Very effiecent. But if the game were tied, with 1 minute left... If based on only ten games, you'd take Boozer over Kobe in that situation your insane.

I think Kobe isn't even going to score as much as 40. I think he will cruise, get the team involved and turn it on in the fourth quarter. Where honestly, no one on the Jazz can honestly compare to after ten games.

I'm more worried about the Lakers front court. Youthful rookie starting center. I love Bynum and all... But he is streaky at best.... And Lamar sometimes shows up to play, sometimes doesn't...

I agree with you for the most part, but trying to hype up Boozer as already being better than Kobe because he has a better shooting precentage is honestly kind of retarded.


----------



## Steez

I dont know, we will just wait and see what happens there.


----------



## jazzy1

Please Utah fans put the glass of Kool Aid down please. Perspective please perspective Please. 

Lets not get carried away here. 

Boozer is a fine player, But Kwame's the best defender he'll face this season so far 1on1. Boozer is gonna score and do some things but we're gonna make it hard for him, whats funny though Utah fans were calling him a bum the last couple years now he's the most efficient player in the league. 

Boozer can't guard odom, he'll get beat to death off the dribble. If Bynum has it going they have no one to stop him from getting buckets Ben Wallace couldn't and he's far better than anyone the Jazz have down low. 

Deron Williams it the jazz's big advantage along with Fish off the bench. 

The interior stuff is about good offense against good defense. 

We have one iof the best interior defenses in the league and the jazz have some of the best interior offense. Its gonna be a battle inside. 

Our big advantage is having the Best player on the floor in Kobe. 

Jazz fans here are losing all perspective. I think you're favored in this one you're at home and playing better than us right now. We haven't hit our stride yet we're just winning ugly and sharing the ball. 

Our team is made to peak in the season's 2nd half. 

Jazz Fans if we win don't jump off a ledge please.


----------



## AK-47

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think the difference between Kobe scoring 40 and Boozer scoring 40 is the time and need for the points. Boozer cruises to 40. Very effiecent. But if the game were tied, with 1 minute left... If based on only ten games, you'd take Boozer over Kobe in that situation your insane.
> 
> I think Kobe isn't even going to score as much as 40. I think he will cruise, get the team involved and turn it on in the fourth quarter. Where honestly, no one on the Jazz can honestly compare to after ten games.
> 
> I'm more worried about the Lakers front court. Youthful rookie starting center. I love Bynum and all... But he is streaky at best.... And Lamar sometimes shows up to play, sometimes doesn't...
> 
> I agree with you for the most part, but trying to hype up Boozer as already being better than Kobe because he has a better shooting precentage is honestly kind of retarded.


Where did I say Boozer was better than Kobe? I just rather have the 30+ points shooting a high percentage and save the clutch situations for deron and fisher.


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> Kobe went off for 40, So... Boozer went off for 35/9 shooting 14/16 from the field. Boozer is the most efficient player in the league so far and per 48 is a landslide for #1 in efficiency. I will take Boozers 35 points over Kobe's 45, since I can almost bet that Kobe won't be shooting 60% from the field.
> 
> PG- Deron Williams - Top 5 PG the way he is playing
> SF- Andrei Kirilenko - Top 5 SF when healthy
> PF- Carlos Boozer - Top 5 PF the way he is playing
> C- Mehmet Okur- Top 5 C shows how weak the Center position is in the league
> 
> SG- Kobe Bryant - Top 5 SG easily
> 
> But the Jazz have a better bench than the Lakers.


So this means the jazz are gonna win the title right huh Wrong. 

Only AK and Williams are solid to good defenders . 

Okur and Boozer aren't even solid ones. Neither is their 2 guard spot. 

We are good at 2, 4 and 5 defensively and our 1 is great at getting steals. We're even better off the bench defensively with Kwame , Evans and Farmar. 

Benchwise Its about who's more proven and Harpring, and Fish have more of a rep. BUT Vlad, Evans, Farmar, Cook, Or Turiaf can bubble up and have a good game. 

Milsap, Brewer, Miles can also bubble up as well. 


PJ has a slight edge in the coaching department nothing thats noticeable in tonights game. But he is a better coach. Although Sloan is a good one.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but you can also say Lamar is a top 5 SF/PF.. he proved that in the first week of the season... Him and Nowitzki I believe are the hardest to guard (in the post and outside) in the NBA right now due to their versatality....
> 
> Obvioiusly Boozers FG % is going to be higher since he plays mostly around the basket, Kobe is a jump shooting SG and he is shooting 51% this year, what does that tell you about Kobes game? Kobe is playing very well this year, and so are the Lakers... yet they keep getting slept on, that is all good though... the game is tonight, good luck.


Good luck, I have been waiting for this game for a while. Both teams are in the top of the league.


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> Please Utah fans put the glass of Kool Aid down please. Perspective please perspective Please.
> 
> Lets not get carried away here.
> 
> Boozer is a fine player, But Kwame's the best defender he'll face this season so far 1on1. Boozer is gonna score and do some things but we're gonna make it hard for him, whats funny though Utah fans were calling him a bum the last couple years now he's the most efficient player in the league.
> 
> Boozer can't guard odom, he'll get beat to death off the dribble. If Bynum has it going they have no one to stop him from getting buckets Ben Wallace couldn't and he's far better than anyone the Jazz have down low.
> 
> Deron Williams it the jazz's big advantage along with Fish off the bench.
> 
> The interior stuff is about good offense against good defense.
> 
> We have one iof the best interior defenses in the league and the jazz have some of the best interior offense. Its gonna be a battle inside.
> 
> Our big advantage is having the Best player on the floor in Kobe.
> 
> Jazz fans here are losing all perspective. I think you're favored in this one you're at home and playing better than us right now. We haven't hit our stride yet we're just winning ugly and sharing the ball.
> 
> Our team is made to peak in the season's 2nd half.
> 
> Jazz Fans if we win don't jump off a ledge please.


OMG, stop with the Kwame is the best in the league at defending!!! HE IS NOT.

And I did not doubt boozer one bit. If you go back in the history of the jazz forum, it was endora that was bad mouthing Boozer all the time and I was the only one defending him at that time. There was a lot of Boozer trade rumors, I turned down every one of them and told them they were idiots because boozer was a 22/10 player. No one believed me, you can even look at my sig. What Rawse said was the view on the whole forum of Boozer.


----------



## LamarButler

What's with all this talk about "no one on the Lakers can guard Boozer, no one on the Lakers can guard Okur." 

Lamar can guard inside or outside. There's no reason at all why he can't contest Okur's jumpshots, he's 6'10 with long arms. He's naturally a SF and is a lot more mobile than Okur, so I'd say he's perfectly comfortable playing with Mehmet out at the 3 point line. 

Kwame is one the best *man* defenders in the league when it comes to the post. He's just as mobile and athletic as Boozer, if not, more. Kwame is one of the strongest guys in the league, he can definitely bang with Boozer.


----------



## KDOS

AK-47 said:


> No, Utah's advantage is their PG, SF, PF, and C. Your only advantage is your SG and that is asuming we don't talk about the bench or team play that has caused most of the sucess for the jazz.
> 
> You put Odom on Boozer, the jazz take it to memo outside and kwame has no chance in the world to stop memo from outside. You put Odom on Memo, then AK and Boozer will have a grand time in the post.
> 
> The game is 8 hours away. Good luck, should be a good one.



Ill have to disagree with Utah having all the advantage up front, Lamar Odom is playing on another level, the same can be said for Luke Walton. Odom may not put a halt on Boozer production wise but Carlos is not all defense material to stop Lamar Odom either. Lamar has range and has the versatility to take it to the hole, I cant see how this match-up is to our disadvantage??? especially when Lamar has more weapons offensively to begin with. I also see Phil inserting Turiaf intervally to man-up Boozer defensively in tonights game.



Kwame and Okur is quite an interesting match-up, Kwame has proven that he can defend on the low block, but Okur's game extends far into the arc. At the same time I can see Kwame's role being more of a primary defender against tonights game, he's not by all means great but I think its fair to say that Kwame can held his own against players with perimeter skills, though he has been really streaky (case in point, he had problems guarding Tim Thomas on some occassions last year).



Im wary about Bynum, though he did a solid job against Ben Wallace, Elton brand and even Kevin Garnett, reality is none of them have Okurs range. Overall Bynum used his strength and length and has stayed strong on his feet without giving up too much ground against the opposing players. This match up is an enigma and will be worth dissecting once the outcome is final.



Im looking forward to this game, win or lose this is going to expose Utah's strength and weaknesses that will be helpful for this LA squad. I do see this squad attacking the basket in tonights game and possibly lay off the perimeter game for a while. 



LA has not really kicked into gear quite yet, evidently with some of the wins we have shown so far, so i wont be surprised if Utah beats us @ their home turf tonight.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I question anyone on any team, homer or not, that states that Kwame Brown is better defensively one on one than Rasheed Wallace and Elton Brand. 20/11/4 and 16/15/7 against those two, respectively. 

Now with that out the way, one on one defense isn't that big of a deal anyway against the Jazz. It's all about help defense if you want to beat the Jazz. 90% of the Jazz offense is set plays without one on one play. Boozer maybe plays in the low block once or twice a quarter. The rest of the time it's off the pick and roll or off the high block with the occasional running of behind a screen to 18 feet free throw line extended, which any player on the team can run to. Boozer doesn't get open looks because he works for them. He gets open looks because the team works for them. 

Sacramento got to their 21 point lead against us because they prevented interior passing. Once they stopped doing that, they got outscored by 30 in 18 minutes. If the Lakers don't prevent interior passing, the Jazz will torch them, along with any other team in the league. 

Odom vs. Kirilenko is ALWAYS fun to watch. I was at that game last year with Kobe out. Odom had a double double with 6 or 7 assists and Kirilenko had a 5x6, 16 or so points, 9 boards, 8 assists, 7 blocks, 6 steals.


----------



## jazzy1

Darkwing Duck said:


> I question anyone on any team, homer or not, that states that Kwame Brown is better defensively one on one than Rasheed Wallace and Elton Brand. 20/11/4 and 16/15/7 against those two, respectively.
> 
> Now with that out the way, one on one defense isn't that big of a deal anyway against the Jazz. It's all about help defense if you want to beat the Jazz. 90% of the Jazz offense is set plays without one on one play. Boozer maybe plays in the low block once or twice a quarter. The rest of the time it's off the pick and roll or off the high block with the occasional running of behind a screen to 18 feet free throw line extended, which any player on the team can run to. Boozer doesn't get open looks because he works for them. He gets open looks because the team works for them.
> 
> Sacramento got to their 21 point lead against us because they prevented interior passing. Once they stopped doing that, they got outscored by 30 in 18 minutes. If the Lakers don't prevent interior passing, the Jazz will torch them, along with any other team in the league.
> 
> Odom vs. Kirilenko is ALWAYS fun to watch. I was at that game last year with Kobe out. Odom had a double double with 6 or 7 assists and Kirilenko had a 5x6, 16 or so points, 9 boards, 8 assists, 7 blocks, 6 steals.


Kwame is a better man defender than brand is. He's bigger and stronger and just as quick laterally. 

Kwame and Sheed are on the same level defensively in the post. 


This is why the jazz fans have no perspective they leave all conclusions to the idea that no team in the league can play with them almost as if they are gonna be champions or something after 11 games. 

There isn't a Lakers fan in here talking that stuff we even acknowledge that we aren't even playing all that well we're winning ugly but still winning.

We'll be ready the 2nd half heading into the playoffs. Thats when we'll make our bones not now the jazz are a solid team they aren't champions material. I say they are a 3-8 team just like we are ultimately in the West. We have issues with injuy, fitness and getting guys acclimated to our structured offense. 

The fact that the Jazz aren't a team that relies on 1on1 type sets is gonna come back to haunt them. Ultimately if malone and Stockton were bogged down because of it, this version of the jazz will hit the same roadblock with worse consequences. 

Gotta have a go to guy evenutally.


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> OMG, stop with the Kwame is the best in the league at defending!!! HE IS NOT.
> 
> And I did not doubt boozer one bit. If you go back in the history of the jazz forum, it was endora that was bad mouthing Boozer all the time and I was the only one defending him at that time. There was a lot of Boozer trade rumors, I turned down every one of them and told them they were idiots because boozer was a 22/10 player. No one believed me, you can even look at my sig. What Rawse said was the view on the whole forum of Boozer.



You need to stop selling me Boozer is this monster when I watched several Cavs/Wizards games live Boozer wasn't eating kwame up ,Kwame played him well. Kwame is one of the best man defenders in the league. KG said so and that sure beats your opinion. 

Boozer is a fine player but please save me the hype about him gutting the lakers. He'll get some, we'll get some. 

But your analysis states that the jazz have every edge except 2 guard and they have defenders there as well. 

Is that realistic against a team with 2 fewer wins. is it. We have the better coach, we have the best player and better interior defense. Thats an edge for us. 

The jazz's strength as a team is the sum of its part not any individuals 1on1 game . 

Boozer doesn't even score that much 1on1 most of it comes in transition and off screen and rolls and pops. 

sell me Williams save me Boozer.


----------



## Darth Bryant

jazzy1 said:


> Kwame is a better man defender than brand is. He's bigger and stronger and just as quick laterally.


:uhoh: 

No over rating here..................


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> You need to stop selling me Boozer is this monster when I watched several Cavs/Wizards games live Boozer wasn't eating kwame up ,Kwame played him well. Kwame is one of the best man defenders in the league. KG said so and that sure beats your opinion.
> 
> Boozer is a fine player but please save me the hype about him gutting the lakers. He'll get some, we'll get some.
> 
> But your analysis states that the jazz have every edge except 2 guard and they have defenders there as well.
> 
> Is that realistic against a team with 2 fewer wins. is it. We have the better coach, we have the best player and better interior defense. Thats an edge for us.
> 
> The jazz's strength as a team is the sum of its part not any individuals 1on1 game .
> 
> Boozer doesn't even score that much 1on1 most of it comes in transition and off screen and rolls and pops.
> 
> sell me Williams save me Boozer.


Why are you comparing Boozer from 3 years ago? He has improved from over 3 years ago. He is older, an overall a better player. You might of seen him 3 years ago, but that doesn't mean he plays like that now. He was playing in the cavs system, he is in a differnt system now. I have seen Kwame play, and I just don't think he will be able to contain the new and improved Boozer.


----------



## Lynx

:thinking:

5 pages thread before the tip off.. Seems like this game is more important for us to win. :wink:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Why is anyone bothering to argue about the Jazz with a guy whose username is AK-47 and who is a "Jazz dude"? Pretty pointless...


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

jazzy1 said:


> Please Utah fans put the glass of Kool Aid down please. Perspective please perspective Please.
> 
> Lets not get carried away here.
> 
> Boozer is a fine player, But Kwame's the best defender he'll face this season so far 1on1.


Hmm lets see Kwame Brown's defense over Brand, Stoudamire, Rasheed, Bosh??


----------



## upsanddowns

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Hmm lets see Kwame Brown's defense over Brand, Stoudamire, Rasheed, Bosh??



Hmm, let's see Kwame Brown is still recovering from a shoulder injury and hasn't even guarded Stoudamire and Rasheed this season. 

Let's take last year as an example when he guarded players like Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett....oh yeah shut down. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260315013

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260310024


Kwame = One of the leagues best man on man defenders. This dude is arguably one of the strongest players in the NBA.


----------



## Steez

I actually believe he is the 2nd strongest in the league behind Shaq.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Okay Laker fans. How many points does the great Kwame hold Boozer to?


----------



## upsanddowns

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Okay Laker fans. How many points does the great Kwame hold Boozer to?


My grandma's a psychic, I'll get back to you.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

In strength. I don't follow the lakers much as they are my most hated team(congrats) but I would think that Ronny and Andrew are stronger


----------



## AK-47

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why is anyone bothering to argue about the Jazz with a guy whose username is AK-47 and who is a "Jazz dude"? Pretty pointless...


You're right, let's just not talk basketball in a basketball forum. Let's talk about something else.

You're a laker fan, and I am a jazz fan. So of course jazz fans and laker fans are going to have different opinions on what is going to happen. It is just for fun and is something to do before the game goes down. It also adds to the excitement if your team does win.

It's just a game and not everyone is going to agree, that is why their are forums. Not for everyone to just agree all the time. That would be pretty boring if everyone thought the same thing would happen.


----------



## AK-47

New Jazzy Nets said:


> How many points does the great Kwame hold Boozer to?


28 points, 15 rebound with 5 assists.


----------



## Steez

I will put up whatever avatar you want if he does have those numbers... thats crazy that he will get those numbers.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> I will put up whatever avatar you want if he does have those numbers... thats crazy that he will get those numbers.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261122023

Last game he was pretty close from it.

he is averaging 23/13/4

So it could very well happen.

He has already had 2 games with 7 assists, 6 games that were 1 or 2 away (up or down) from 15 rebounds, and 5 games that were close or over 28 points.

Also, *he will not take more than 20 shots and will get over 50% from the field while doing it.*


----------



## Shady*

AK-47 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261122023
> 
> Last game he was pretty close from it.
> 
> he is averaging 23/13/4
> 
> So it could very well happen.
> 
> He has already had 2 games with 7 assists, 6 games that were 1 or 2 away (up or down) from 15 rebounds, and 5 games that were close or over 28 points.
> 
> Also, *he will not take more than 20 shots and will get over 50% from the field while doing it.*


We will see...


----------



## Steez

I do not disagree at all AK47, I am one of those people that said Boozer will have a big year this year... but I just do not think he will get those numbers vs. the Lakers interior D. If they play the way they should atleast...


----------



## AK-47

I guess Boozer isn't the one you should be worried about anyways... this is the guy you should fear on the jazz team.









He will kill over getting the ball into the hoop.


----------



## Unique

I want the game to start already!

My prediction:

Kobe should have a huge night. Who on that team can guard him? Nobody.

Lakers by a couple is my guess.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> I do not disagree at all AK47, I am one of those people that said Boozer will have a big year this year... but I just do not think he will get those numbers vs. the Lakers interior D. If they play the way they should atleast...


not guaranteeing anything, it's just my predictions, like you have your predictions. Only the game will tell.


----------



## Steez

AK-47 said:


> I guess Boozer isn't the one you should be worried about anyways... this is the guy you should fear on the jazz team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will kill over getting the ball into the hoop.



Exactly, Deron is gonna be running circles around our PGs tonight.


----------



## Steez

I am guessing Deron to have a big game, Booz to have a solid game and AK to have a good game. I am hoping that Lamar and Kobe play well, and also hope that our bigs can stay out of foul trouble. Like I stated earlier, i really hope that we get Boozer in foul trouble early...


----------



## AK-47

Jason Terry is considered a fast PG, right?

"I'll tell you who's not surprised by Williams' sudden leap into Chris Paul's class: Members of the Dallas Mavericks who played pick-up ball with Williams over the summer. They had the first glimpse of a sleeker, quicker scorer/playmaker who shows a greater willingness and ease getting into the paint than he ever displayed as a rookie. *"You could see then that he was just going to go by people," says Mavs guard Jason Terry."*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Unique said:


> I want the game to start already!
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> Who on that team can guard him? Nobody.


Lets see Andrei, DW, Brewer, Fisher are all good defenders. Can't forget about Millsap either. I see kobe getting blocked this game, a highlight block by either millsap or kirilenko


----------



## Steez

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Lets see Andrei, DW, Brewer, Fisher are all good defenders. Can't forget about Millsap either. I see kobe getting blocked this game, a highlight block by either millsap or kirilenko


I wish I can post that video of Kobe going by AK47 with ease and dunking that double pump reverse dunk... at work, so cant... 

AK is the only one that can slow down Kobe, and hes coming off an injury...


----------



## Steez

PS. If anyone of those guys, other than AK guard Kobe, Kobe will eat em alive in the post...


----------



## bootstrenf

Steez said:


> I wish I can post that video of Kobe going by AK47 with ease and dunking that double pump reverse dunk... at work, so cant...
> 
> AK is the only one that can slow down Kobe, and hes coming off an injury...



here's the vid...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zprErImZFI


----------



## Steez

bootstrenf said:


> here's the vid...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zprErImZFI


Cant even watch it cuz am at work :mad2:


----------



## bootstrenf

Steez said:


> Cant even watch it cuz am at work :mad2:


it was a pretty good dunk...kobe blew by him so fast, ak47 didn't even challenge it...never left his feet...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

New Jazzy Nets said:


> In strength. I don't follow the lakers much as they are my most hated team(congrats) but I would think that Ronny and Andrew are stronger


Oh no! Why do you hate the Lakers so much? Oh please no! Don't hate the Lakers!!! Whyyyyyy?!!!

  

Kind of funny that so many people from so many different teams "hate" the Lakers. We don't hate you. Want to know why? Because we feel sorry for the Jazz...they have to play in Utah....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Lets see Andrei, DW, Brewer, Fisher are all good defenders. Can't forget about Millsap either. I see kobe getting blocked this game, a highlight block by either millsap or kirilenko


You see Kobe getting blocked this game? Uhhh....ok.

I see Deron Williams getting blocked this game...wooptedy doo!

That's one play.


----------



## Steez

Wow... already 7 pages long and the game hasn't even started...


----------



## AK-47

Damian Necronamous said:


> You see Kobe getting blocked this game? Uhhh....ok.
> 
> I see Deron Williams getting blocked this game...wooptedy doo!
> 
> That's one play.


That video that was posted above was only one play.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

AK-47 said:


> That video that was posted above was only one play.


Do I care about that video? No, and I didn't mention it.

I don't even know what video you're talking about.


----------



## Shaolin

Steez said:


> Wow... already 7 pages long and the game hasn't even started...


I know, huh? I logged in thinking I'd already missed the game.


----------



## AK-47

This game is important for both teams, that is why it is already 7 pages.


----------



## The One

Why don't we just say this: Jazz record 11-1, Lakers' record 9-3

So the Jazz are better than then the Lakers as of right now because no matter how good a team is, all that matters is Wins. Wins get you in the playoffs and a playoff birth gets you closer to a championship. So instead of comparing players and match-ups and a whole bunch of other stuff that is clearly subjective, just look at what is obvious....the Jazz has a better record than the Lakers which means as of right now they are closer at clinching a playoff birth that gives then a chance to win a championship. 

Now lets watch the game!

Go LAKERS!!!


----------



## KDOS

AK-47 said:


> That video that was posted above was only one play.


Yeah sure, but its one play where it shows how Kobe toys with AK-47 with ease.


:yay:


----------



## KDOS

AK-47 said:


> This game is important for both teams, that is why it is already 7 pages.


Every game is important, I dont see a game this early, being much more important than the others. Utah has a great record so far, and the Lakers are the most controversial team in the league, thus the attention, plus its Hollywood vs Mormon City ladies and gents...this will be quite a show!:clap2:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

hahahahaha. kwame is going to own boozer and hes not even starting????


----------



## KDOS

Actually Kwame is the projected starter had he not injured his shoulder.


----------



## Steez

Great... I cant even see the game


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> Why are you comparing Boozer from 3 years ago? He has improved from over 3 years ago. He is older, an overall a better player. You might of seen him 3 years ago, but that doesn't mean he plays like that now. He was playing in the cavs system, he is in a differnt system now. I have seen Kwame play, and I just don't think he will be able to contain the new and improved Boozer.


Kwame has improved as well. Come on lets not get stupid here. *You have a totally false impression of your team and who their players are. 

I wouldn't mind debating you on basketball lakers versus Jazz but you've fallen into super homerism mode. 

Lakers aren't playing great but we're winning ugly. We have alot of things to improve before we're hitting on all cylinders and we still have a good record. 

Would not be a let down to me if we lost because we're not all the way right yet but you silly Jazz fans have Boozer pegged as the league's best player and as good as Kobe. And have them better than the lakers in every way except sg where as you say they have defenders. 

So whats left to discuss. You have no perspective other than the jazz are a monster and the lakers are toally overmatched. 

I like facets of the jazz team but they have real weakness like every team does but you won't even acknowledge that. 

I've debated alot of cats in her about alot of stuff, but the Never won anything jazz fans suddenly have it all figured out after 11 games. 

Thats just totally incredible to me.


----------



## AK-47

10 points in the paint already for the jazz.


----------



## jazzy1

New Jazzy Nets said:


> hahahahaha. kwame is going to own boozer and hes not even starting????



man what are you talking about Please read carefully as reading comprehension isn't a strength of your's obviously. 

Boozer if gonna get some no one can stop no one in the league only make it hard. Kwa,e is a good defender capable of making it hard on Brand the other night, KG, Duncan, Shaq , Gasol , Sheed, and JO so why wouldn't he play good defense


----------



## The One

As I expected.......Okur and Point Guard Play will be the death of the Lakers this game


----------



## The One

Tell you what, though, Bynum is a leability out there because the Jazz are shutting out Bynum and Bynum has bad rotation


----------



## AK-47

They put kwame on Okur...

nevermind


----------



## The One

The Rookie Brewer is playing great defense....but kobe will always get his points


----------



## AK-47

boozer in double figures already


----------



## AK-47

so far it's been kobe for the lakers and boozer for the jazz.


----------



## Steez

Thats 3 on Odom


----------



## AK-47

Boozer is taking a long break


----------



## 77AJ

As I figured. The Lakers are every bit as good as this Jazz team, if not better.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Lynx

WOW.. Lakers have only 3 TOs - I hope I haven't jinxed them. :gopray:


----------



## nguyen_milan

AK-47 said:


> Boozer is taking a long break


Kobe too.
we are playing well but couldnt buy a stop. Im happy to see Odom step up


----------



## 77AJ

Kobe 3 ball!


----------



## AK-47

Maybe I was wrong about Boozer not going to shoot 20, he is cold, he is missing even when wide open. Not like him.


----------



## Lynx

Odumb! :no:


----------



## Steez

15 pts on 15 shots... not too bad, but I didnt think he would shoot this much.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> 15 pts on 15 shots... not too bad, but I didnt think he would shoot this much.


I know it's not bad, he just has been cold tonight. He usually is shooting over 50%.


----------



## Steez

Yeah I know, i have him on my fantasy team


----------



## nguyen_milan

smart play by Sasha haha


----------



## nguyen_milan

yeah Sasha the Jazz killer for 3


----------



## Steez

Sasha has 5 at the half? wtf?


----------



## nguyen_milan

Steez said:


> Sasha has 5 at the half? wtf?


haha plus saving Lakers 2 pts by fouling D Williams :worthy: :biggrin:


----------



## LamarButler

It looks like we have a great chance of winning. From the boxscore, I can see that it's very close. We don't really have anyone helping Kobe out too much, but Utah doesn't seem to have anyone helping out Boozer. Plus, we are undefeated this season when we lead at the half. I think we can grind this out and win ugly.


----------



## Steez

btw, crazy ending to heat/magic game


----------



## jazzy1

Well Lakers are playing spotty. Very odd game. Kobe starts well then sorta sputtrers, Boozer shooting alot just sorta sputtering. Odom with the typical offensive fouls. Kwame playing well but why not more minutes. Bynum eh stumbling and bumbling. 

Not a whole lot positive to say about this game. Another ugly Lakers game. On a side note someone found Sasha in witness protection. He actually has 5 pts and a 3 he meant to make.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

jazzy1 said:


> man what are you talking about Please read carefully as reading comprehension isn't a strength of your's obviously.
> 
> Boozer if gonna get some no one can stop no one in the league only make it hard. Kwa,e is a good defender capable of making it hard on Brand the other night, KG, Duncan, Shaq , Gasol , Sheed, and JO so why wouldn't he play good defense


You said that Kwame was the best defender Boozer faced this year. which is not true. BTW not a point for kobe while ak has guarded him.


----------



## 77AJ

New Jazzy Nets said:


> You said that Kwame was the best defender Boozer faced this year. which is not true. BTW not a point for kobe why ak has guarded him.


Kobe dropped a 3 ball on AK out of the corner.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Steez said:


> btw, crazy ending to heat/magic game


what happen?


----------



## AK-47

Ak has actually done quite well on kobe so far.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

23AJ said:


> Kobe dropped a 3 ball on AK out of the corner.


Wrong that was okur trying to get over. try again.


----------



## Unique

AK-47 said:


> Ak has actually done quite well on kobe so far.


:chill:


( i knew the new smilies would come in handy)


----------



## Steez

nguyen_milan said:


> what happen?


.7 seconds left, Heat inbounded the ball... Hill tapped it, went into Dorrell Wrights hand who hit a 3 at the buzzer to tie it.... refs got tegother, decided that by the time Hill touched the ball and dorrell got it, .7 had gone already...


----------



## jazzy1

New Jazzy Nets said:


> You said that Kwame was the best defender Boozer faced this year. which is not true. BTW not a point for kobe why ak has guarded him.


 Kobe has scored 35+ on AK many times so please stop with the lunacy. 

In the game where Kobe got the DUNK he had like 39+. 

As for kwame he is better than all the bigs defensively this year so far other than Sheed who I think is equal in the post to kwame's defense.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Jazz are down 3 and Okur and Deron are still cold.

I think the game is riding on those two to pick it up. Okur has been playing badly the last few games.


----------



## jazzy1

AK is a good defender but why must everyone suddenly become the Kobe stopper.AK makes it harder for Kobe than most but he can't stop Kobe. 

Why the stands in the JAZZ building has Kobe jersey's.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe has scored 35+ on AK many times so please stop with the lunacy.
> 
> In the game where Kobe got the DUNK he had like 39+.
> 
> As for kwame he is better than all the bigs defensively this year so far other than Sheed who I think is equal in the post to kwame's defense.


I want to see a video of the game where Kobe is guarded by Andrei the whole game.


----------



## Steez

We need Lamar to step up as well.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Steez said:


> .7 seconds left, Heat inbounded the ball... Hill tapped it, went into Dorrell Wrights hand who hit a 3 at the buzzer to tie it.... refs got tegother, decided that by the time Hill touched the ball and dorrell got it, .7 had gone already...


hah thanx,after watching that game`s full play by play I think Grant Hill still has some legs left


----------



## Steez

btw, ak has 3 blocks in the first half


----------



## unluckyseventeen

jazzy1 said:


> AK is a good defender but why must everyone suddenly become the Kobe stopper.AK makes it harder for Kobe than most but he can't stop Kobe.
> 
> Why the stands in the JAZZ building has Kobe jersey's.


What are you talking about? There are obviously a lot of Laker fans in Utah. You see that in EVERY arena. That has nothing to do with the game at all.


----------



## 77AJ

Kobe smooth to the bucket!


----------



## Steez

I would love to have Okur with us...


----------



## unluckyseventeen

How do you grab a player around the torso and get a jumpball?


----------



## Steez

btw, AK has 5 blocks!


----------



## Steez

That was the 20th shot by Boozer...


----------



## 77AJ

AK with the obvious push.


----------



## AK-47

Boozer has not taken over 20 shots this entire season. This is very surprising, but he is still having a good game.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Thats right attitude Odom, no matter he blocked u, just be aggressive and come back at him


----------



## Steez

Just a question for jazz fans, does AK always play like this? Only 1 shot?


----------



## unluckyseventeen

OK, these silly fouls every time the floor are REALLY slowing the game down.

Holy flop, Smush Parker. Get your sorry *** off the floor.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> Just a question for jazz fans, does AK always play like this? Only 1 shot?


His court presence is what is his game.


----------



## 77AJ

unluckyseventeen said:


> OK, these silly fouls every time the floor are REALLY slowing the game down.
> 
> Holy flop, Smush Parker. Get your sorry *** off the floor.


This is the new NBA, get use to it. No more physical NBA basketball.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Ahahaha, nobody even touched Kwame Brown's face. What a faker.


----------



## Steez

Kwame is not a Faker, hes a Laker.


----------



## AK-47

unluckyseventeen said:


> Ahahaha, nobody even touched Kwame Brown's face. What a faker.


I saw that also.


----------



## 77AJ

And one!


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Steez said:


> Kwame is not a Faker, hes a Laker.



Ahem... no comment.


----------



## Steez

unluckyseventeen said:


> Ahem... no comment.


:clap2:


----------



## 77AJ

Love the energy of this game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

23AJ said:


> Love the energy of this game.


Yeah, if anything, both teams are going after one another... doing what it takes to win.

The crowd is going to get reallllly loud down the stretch. This should be quite the finish.


----------



## Steez

I am following the game through espn.com ... hows the game like?


----------



## 77AJ

Steez said:


> I am following the game through espn.com ... hows the game like?


It's very intense, guys taking it to one another. Odom playing really big right now.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Sasha 3 again


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Lakers are on fire from 3-point range. Hard to stop that.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Wow, I also didn't notice that we don't have a single starter on the floor right now.


----------



## AK-47

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow, I also didn't notice that we don't have a single starter on the floor right now.


saving them for the 4th like we always do.


----------



## nguyen_milan

everytime we score they come back at us, so does the T lol


----------



## AK-47

Wow, you would think the lakers were playing at home.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Holy hell, these refs SUCK. Harpring gets pushed out of bounds, no call. Odom trips over his own feet... foul. What the ****.


----------



## a.y.h.

4th quarter is going to be crazy


----------



## Steez

We are doing well closing this quarter out, lets keep it up


----------



## Steez

Lets not be the Clippers and pull the refs card..


----------



## Steez

oh god..


----------



## 77AJ

What a game, nice shot by D Fish.

However the Lakers have the lead going into the 4th quarter!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn it FIsher


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> Lets not be the Clippers and pull the refs card..


Are you blind? I mean seriously. The refs made a terrible call, but of course you don't see it because it favors the lakers.


----------



## Steez

No I dont see it because I am not watching it lol... am just saying if its called, its called..


----------



## a.y.h.

jesus, derek fisher!


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> No I dont see it because I am not watching it lol... am just saying if its called, its called..


Then shut the **** up.


----------



## 77AJ

Air Ball by the jazz.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Here they come....


----------



## Steez

AK-47 said:


> Then shut the **** up.


Wow lol... relax.


----------



## Eternal

AK-47 said:


> Then shut the **** up.


Somebody is getting a little testy. :naughty: 

Does Kobe really have 26 and Odom 20? That's what it says on ESPN....

On CBS it says they both have 19 and Cook has 12 pts.

I'm thinking ESPN is right. :lol:


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> Wow lol... relax.


You're the one making comments on us complaining about the refs when you aren't even watching the game. Notice why the other laker fans aren't saying jack, because they agree it was a bad call but won't post that it was.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Hahahahaha... here we go!


----------



## nguyen_milan

AK-47 said:


> You're the one making comments on us complaining about the refs when you aren't even watching the game. Notice why the other laker fans aren't saying jack, because they agree it was a bad call but won't post that it was.


lol do you want me to show the Lakers fans whining about the refs tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## AK-47

unluckyseventeen said:


> Hahahahaha... here we go!


after watching the games ul17, you should know that we are a 4th quarter team.


----------



## Lynx

Ah...Kobe don't miss the FT.


----------



## 77AJ

Kwame makes a tough bucket in the paint.


----------



## Shady*

NBA.com says its 88-82, but the Taco bell studio update on ESPN said its 91-90. Whats the current score?


----------



## nguyen_milan

yeah Kwame! arr miss FT again..


----------



## a.y.h.

thank you kwame!


----------



## a.y.h.

Shady* said:


> NBA.com says its 88-82, but the Taco bell studio update on ESPN said its 91-90. Whats the current score?


its 95 94
7:22 to go


----------



## 77AJ

Kwame eating Okur up, and frustrating him. T on Okur!


----------



## Eternal

NBA.com is slow, just to let you know.


----------



## 77AJ

Kwame again!!


----------



## a.y.h.

hell yes!


----------



## nguyen_milan

haha Kwame eating Okur but Boozer eating us too


----------



## Steez

omg smush


----------



## Eternal

Kwame needs to be starting. He's been playing great.


----------



## Lynx

Kwame! Kwame! Kwame! 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## a.y.h.

wow luke.


----------



## LamarButler

So nervous...

I won't be able to sleep if we lose


----------



## AK-47

This is a hell of a game, exactly what I expected it to be.


----------



## 77AJ

Odom playing big tonight!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Go Lakers


----------



## AK-47

Okur with some sweet revenge on the block.


----------



## a.y.h.

oh boy, intense


----------



## AK-47

A battle of 2 good teams, I love games like this.


----------



## 77AJ

Kobe Bryant With The Huge Huge Block!!!!!!


----------



## a.y.h.

Go Kobe!


----------



## a.y.h.

dude im loving that block.


----------



## Steez

relax with the 3s


----------



## nguyen_milan

It is time for Kobe to step it up..


----------



## lakegz

damn, i just know im gonna be disappointed by the end of this game. cmon lakers, dont blow it!!


----------



## 77AJ

Lakers down by 3, great game. Let's go LA!


----------



## AK-47

This feels like the playoffs!


----------



## nguyen_milan

COme on, feed the ball inside for Lamar when AK guard Kobe


----------



## lakegz

God damn lakers!!!!!! pull through!!


----------



## 77AJ

Odom and one!


----------



## nguyen_milan

yeah Odom thats how it is


----------



## 77AJ

bad foul right there, especially considering the Jazz were about to get an 8 second violation.


----------



## Brian34Cook

DWill baby :banana: (Sorry guys)


----------



## Lynx

B34C's boy is killing us. :sadbanana:


----------



## upsanddowns

Man, **** this ****. How the hell do you give up that many offensive boards and that many threes.


----------



## a.y.h.

ohhhh boyy


----------



## nguyen_milan

Brian34Cook said:


> DWill baby :banana: (Sorry guys)


go to hell B34C! just go to hell:mad2:


----------



## AK-47

Good game guys, jazz go 12-1.


----------



## 77AJ

Offensive rebounds have killed LA tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

Why the hell didn't they foul?


----------



## a.y.h.

yeah, it really was a good game. too bad we couldnt pull through


----------



## Lynx

Odom played a good game. His last shot attempt was a crucial missed.

Kobe should have taken at least 25 FGAs.


----------



## Steez

Great game and am only following it through espn.com! lol


----------



## AK-47

23AJ said:


> Offensive rebounds have killed LA tonight.


The jazz are the best rebounding team in the league, nothing different about this game.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn it, we came so close but we give up too many Offensive fouls. Oh well good game...


----------



## 77AJ

Good game Jazz fans. We will get you back at staples. :biggrin:


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Hahaha... niiiiicce Williams. Huge, huge 3.


----------



## AK-47

My prediction for boozer wasn't too far off.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

**** the Jazz

most hated teams 
#1 Suns
#2 Jazz
#3 Spurs 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Lynx

23AJ said:


> Good game Jazz fans. We will get you back at staples. :biggrin:


Yessir! That game will be played on my birthday. :yay:


----------



## a.y.h.

still 1st in pacific


----------



## SoCalfan21

i guess it was a good game...

lakers record..

Hm: 7-1
Rd: 1-3

anyone see a trend?


----------



## AK-47

23AJ said:


> Good game Jazz fans. We will get you back at staples. :biggrin:


Don't count on it 

It has been fun, this game felt like a playoff game. It really did.


----------



## nguyen_milan

23AJ said:


> Good game Jazz fans. We will get you back at staples. :biggrin:


yeah for sure:biggrin:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

AK you almost predicted Boozers stats exact. He met the points and rebounds but did he get the assists?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

AK-47 said:


> My prediction for boozer wasn't too far off.


your prediction for Deron was pretty off...you had him getting 20+...


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Heh, wow. The Jazz are the KINGS of the 4th. Lakers got outscored by 12 in the 4th.


----------



## Eternal

It's alright, we'll come out on top in LA.


----------



## Steez

We got destroyed on the boards... 45 to 27!!


----------



## a.y.h.

williams had to be the hero for that game


----------



## AK-47

ElMarroAfamado said:


> your prediction for Deron was pretty off...you had him getting 20+...


I'll take the 15/10 with the clutch shooting.

Boozer 31/16/2

He was 3 assists off what I thought he would get. Maybe that is because AK got his 2nd pass assists.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Steez said:


> I will put up whatever avatar you want if he does have those numbers... thats crazy that he will get those numbers.


Care to carry up on that one? He didn't get the assists, though, so you can bail out there.


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> We got destroyed on the boards... 45 to 27!!


The jazz have a differential of 11+ The next closest is a 6+ by some other team. Rebounding is defense and offense for this jazz team. This is why the jazz have the best front court in the league, AK was coming back from an injury and still did some stuff to help.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Our rebounding got exposed tonight...pathetic. That was the reason we lost. What a waste of 26+ by Kobe and Odom.


----------



## Steez

Darkwing Duck said:


> Care to carry up on that one? He didn't get the assists, though, so you can bail out there.


He said on 20 shots, that was mostly why I said that... he took 26


----------



## AK-47

Darkwing Duck said:


> Care to carry up on that one? He didn't get the assists, though, so you can bail out there.


People are still underrating boozer, even with my sig showing what he is doing this season.


----------



## Cap

Good way to lose, PG defense is just a killer when it matters for this team, no surprise Deron was lighting up Smush at the end there. And even though he got stuffed sick by Kobe that'll haunt his dreams, I like the aggressiveness. 

And shockingly Boozer didn't shoot 60%, otherwise he'd be as good as prime Shaq (sarcasm).


----------



## AK-47

Steez said:


> He said on 20 shots, that was mostly why I said that... he took 26


That is the most shots he has taken in a game this season.


----------



## Cap

Oh man, 18 board differential? Nevermind, that's what lost this game, I didn't know it was that good. Good thing that won't happen often/again. Good loss for a team on the road.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Well, despite the overly aggressive posting by fellow Jazz fans, fun game to watch. 

Solid plays all around. Big shots by Okur. Big blocks from Kobe. It was closer than I expected. A LOT of bounces in the middle quarters went to the Lakers. Evened out in the fourth. Rebounding was again the big thing. Nearly every team we play has posters claiming "how do we get outrebounded x to y" when we play them.


----------



## Steez

AK-47 said:


> People are still underrating boozer, even with my sig showing what he is doing this season.


No way I am underating Booz, i wanted Lakers to pick him up when he left Cavs and I also traded for him on most of my fantasy teams... am just sayin he could not have gotten those #s with 20 shots thats all///


----------



## HKF

Was a great basketball game to watch. Enjoyed it.


----------



## jazzy1

Lakers played tough despite not playing well. I expected we might lose we aren't in full throttle mode yet still don't have enough guys contributing . It'll come though. Kobe, Odom, Walton and Kwame drop double figures not much else from anyone. 

Gotta get the new guys cranked up and focused. 

Kobe looked like he just wore down. He's not in shape enough yet to carry us through these sorta games. he had only like 3 4th quarter shot attempts. 

Odom played well in the 3rd but like most everyone else melted down late. 

Kwame played well offensively, using Okur late in the game but he didn't hit the boards partly because he was chasing Okur out wide. Kwame wasn't actually guarding Boozer as much as I thought he would. but he has to get more than 5 boards. Blocks were nice but the boards were pitiful. 

Bynum was not existent, he hasn't shown up for a road game this season yet. He'll probably show up Thursday in the rematch. 

Walton was spotty. 

Offensive rebounds were a problem , Okur lingering on the perimeter so often brings our big away from the basket. and the ball sprays around. Boozer scored like I figured he'd score lots of garbage, very little man to man buckets. 

Good win by the Jazz on their home floor. 

We'll beat them here, they won't carry over that lucky late game 3 pt shooting in our building. We'll get more buckets from our bench guys at home and Bynum will likely resurface.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Steez said:


> He said on 20 shots, that was mostly why I said that... he took 26


Ah, didn't catch that part.

Tally-ho.


----------



## a.y.h.

how many TO's did we have?


----------



## AK-47

EHL said:


> Good way to lose, PG defense is just a killer when it matters for this team, no surprise Deron was lighting up Smush at the end there. And even though he got stuffed sick by Kobe that'll haunt his dreams, I like the aggressiveness.
> 
> And shockingly Boozer didn't shoot 60%, otherwise he'd be as good as prime Shaq (sarcasm).


lol, i will take that 50% :clap2:


----------



## AK-47

a.y.h. said:


> how many TO's did we have?


Lakers-11 TO's
Jazz- 13 TO's


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Steez said:


> No way I am underating Booz, i wanted Lakers to pick him up when he left Cavs and I also traded for him on most of my fantasy teams... am just sayin he could not have gotten those #s with 20 shots thats all///


He scored 35 the other night on 14 shots. Jazz vs Toronto.


----------



## jazzy1

EHL said:


> Good way to lose, PG defense is just a killer when it matters for this team, no surprise Deron was lighting up Smush at the end there. And even though he got stuffed sick by Kobe that'll haunt his dreams, I like the aggressiveness.
> 
> And shockingly Boozer didn't shoot 60%, otherwise he'd be as good as prime Shaq (sarcasm).



Wow that Block by Kobe was incredible surely didn't think Kobe could get up on that leg like that. But he just didn't force up enoug offense in the 4th quarter only 3 shots.


----------



## upsanddowns

Lakers should win the next one. Playing the Jazz at Utah is impossible...they truly have the home court advantage.


----------



## AK-47

unluckyseventeen said:


> He scored 35 the other night on 14 shots. Jazz vs Toronto.


Was just going to say that, Boozer gets 30+ shooting around 15 shots (not including free throws), this game was just different from what we usually see of him.


----------



## nguyen_milan

I like the idea feeding Kwame and Odom in the paint butdamn, Kobe should be more aggressive than that.


----------



## Steez

AK-47 said:


> Was just going to say that, Boozer gets 30+ shooting around 15 shots (not including free throws), this game was just different from what we usually see of him.


That is all am saying, this game he would not get those stats when scoring less than 20 shots.. that is all.


----------



## nguyen_milan

upsanddowns said:


> Lakers should win the next one. Playing the Jazz at Utah is impossible...they truly have the home court advantage.


It is tough but not impossible, we came close...


----------



## Steez

btw, why didnt bynum get minutes?


----------



## Steez

next game is vs. nets.. I dont think we'll win that one


----------



## Darkwing Duck

It was smart on Kobe's part. He would have worked way to hard to get his shots against Kirilenko. If you guys get replays watch Kirilenko on Kobe in the second and see how much he had to do to get shots. Brown was good on Okur, Odom was good on Harpring and Kirilenko didn't want to leave Kobe to double. The best he could have done is fallaways at fifteen to twenty feet. I know it's Kobe, but still.


----------



## a.y.h.

i think kwame was more into it


----------



## AK-47

Does anyone still think this season is a fluke for the Jazz?


----------



## Cap

jazzy1 said:


> Wow that Block by Kobe was incredible surely didn't think Kobe could get up on that leg like that. But he just didn't force up enoug offense in the 4th quarter only 3 shots.


And can you believe it, that was Kobe's first block of the season. WOW.


----------



## Cap

AK-47 said:


> Does anyone still think this season is a fluke for the Jazz?


Are the Jazz going to win 76 games this season?


----------



## upsanddowns

AK-47 said:


> Does anyone still think this season is a fluke for the Jazz?


Lol, why are you so concerned what Lakers fans think about the Jazz? You've been completely obsessing over these Laker boards. You make the Jazz seem like they're going to win 72 games. An opinion is an opinion. The Jazz played well out hustling the Lakers on the glass. Good game.


----------



## AK-47

EHL said:


> Are the Jazz going to win 76 games this season?


of course not, but people are saying the jazz are going to fall and not be in the playoffs. They are also saying what the jazz are doing is a fluke, and they shouldn't deserve to be up there with the top teams.


----------



## The One

Steez said:


> next game is vs. nets.. I dont think we'll win that one


 
Why Not?

Because we lost to the Jazz (the best team record wise)?


----------



## AK-47

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, why are you so concerned what Lakers fans think about the Jazz? You've been completely obsessing over these Laker boards. You make the Jazz seem like they're going to win 72 games. An opinion is an opinion. The Jazz played well out hustling the Lakers on the glass. Good game.


No, I was just having fun posting and debating about what the game would be like with laker fans.


----------



## Cap

AK-47 said:


> of course not, but people are saying the jazz are going to fall and not be in the playoffs. They are also saying what the jazz are doing is a fluke, and they shouldn't deserve to be up there with the top teams.


I still don't think they're Mavs or Spurs good. Those teams are both proven. Not making the playoffs obviously is a pretty stupid thing to say unless that team is absolutely pummelled with injuries. Very, very few people think they're going to miss the playoffs at this point, when it's clear they're good enough to win 50 (most likely).


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> Does anyone still think this season is a fluke for the Jazz?



YES, I thought so before hand and I think so now. They are gonna be fighting for spots 3-8 just like us. 

They don't guard anyone. The Spurs and Mavs actually defend. 

I think we may finish ahead of the Jazz. 

Jazz won a home game yipee.

We haven't even played a good game yet. 

The Jazz have escaped so many close calls those things tend to even out they'll start missing some late 3's. 

I'll look you up in 2-3 month's.


----------



## Steez

Jazz will make the playoffs. They will win the division... I think it will be Spurs, Jazz, Lakers... 1, 2, 3 in the West.


----------



## jazzy1

nguyen_milan said:


> I like the idea feeding Kwame and Odom in the paint butdamn, Kobe should be more aggressive than that.


I agree. Kwame and odom should be fed the ball earlier in games, and Kobe has to mop up late. This Kobe starting with a huge 1st quarter stuff has to change. Others need to get going early especially Bynum and Walton. 

Kobe just didn't have the legs late to even take shots. When right Kobe will definitely leave the Chamber empty so to speak.


----------



## The One

Steez said:


> Jazz will make the playoffs. They will win the division... I think it will be Spurs, Jazz, Lakers... 1, 2, 3 in the West.


Spurs, Jazz, *SUNS*, Lakers (Or clippers ).

I hate to say it but The Suns Are going to come back! uke:


----------



## unluckyseventeen

jazzy1 said:


> YES, I thought so before hand and I think so now. They are gonna be fighting for spots 3-8 just like us.
> 
> They don't guard anyone. The Spurs and Mavs actually defend.
> 
> I think we may finish ahead of the Jazz.
> 
> Jazz won a home game yipee.
> 
> We haven't even played a good game yet.
> 
> The Jazz have escaped so many close calls those things tend to even out they'll start missing some late 3's.
> 
> I'll look you up in 2-3 month's.



Dude, are you serious? 12-1, man. If the Jazz play .500 ball from here on out, they've won 46 games.

From the looks of that post, you seem a little upset about the outcome of the game. It's ok buddy, you guys lost to a good team. Not an overrated team, a good one. None of they wins they've had have been easy.

I don't think I could name a team in the NBA that could be 12-1 right now with so many doubters still out there.

From the looks of it, they guard plenty of people. They are allowing in the neighborhood of 46%, which is about middle of the road. Couple it with the 2nd highest scoring team in the NBA, and that's not bad at all. A hell of a lot better than Phoenix, and Phoenix was supposed to be the best in the conference, NBA title contenders the last couple of years, and all that crap. THEY don't guard people, and people give them way more credit than is deserved.

It's ok, though. "Look us up" in 2-3 months, like you won't be paying attention to the standings.


----------



## SoCalfan21

unluckyseventeen said:


> Dude, are you serious? 12-1, man. If the Jazz play .500 ball from here on out, they've won 46 games.
> 
> From the looks of that post, you seem a little upset about the outcome of the game. It's ok buddy, you guys lost to a good team. Not an overrated team, a good one. None of they wins they've had have been easy.
> 
> I don't think I could name a team in the NBA that could be 12-1 right now with so many doubters still out there.
> 
> From the looks of it, they guard plenty of people. They are allowing in the neighborhood of 46%, which is about middle of the road. Couple it with the 2nd highest scoring team in the NBA, and that's not bad at all. A hell of a lot better than Phoenix, and Phoenix was supposed to be the best in the conference, NBA title contenders the last couple of years, and all that crap. THEY don't guard people, and people give them way more credit than is deserved.
> 
> It's ok, though. "Look us up" in 2-3 months, like you won't be paying attention to the standings.


jesus...if the game was this close in Utah...i only predict a field day in LA...ahahha we wont lose in LA 7-1 at home? yeah...and williams hit 2 big shots...he also got his salad tossed tonite by kobe...im sorry but Utah is starting hott....it wont keep up....someone will get hurt..it happens every year


----------



## AK-47

SoCalfan21 said:


> jesus...if the game was this close in Utah...i only predict a field day in LA...ahahha we wont lose in LA 7-1 at home? yeah...and williams hit 2 big shots...he also got his salad tossed tonite by kobe...im sorry but Utah is starting hott....it wont keep up....someone will get hurt..it happens every year


AK has already missed 5 games, the jazz wen't 5-0 during that stretch. The jazz also lost Giricek (our best SG) for 7 games, they went 7-0 during that stretch. This jazz team is not like the years before, this jazz team has a lot more depth to withstand some injuries. The best start in franchise history for the jazz. Stockton and Malone only got a 9-1 start as their best start, the jazz improved that by 3 with a 12-1 start.

I agree with UL17, if it was any team such as the bulls, there would be more respect.


----------



## Shady*

Damn, is it this bad on the Jazz board too?


----------



## The One

unluckyseventeen said:


> From the looks of it, they guard plenty of people. They are allowing in the neighborhood of 46%, which is about middle of the road. Couple it with the 2nd highest scoring team in the NBA, and that's not bad at all. A hell of a lot better than Phoenix, and Phoenix was supposed to be the best in the conference, NBA title contenders the last couple of years, and all that crap. THEY don't guard people, and people give them way more credit than is deserved.


Lets see...

Jazz Won against the Rockets (Who where not playing that good at the start of the season). The Suns (Which where having rotation and consistancy issues). The Warriors (Same situation as the Suns). The Pistons (Same situation: finding the right rotations and having consistency issues). Loss to the Nets (just an off night for the Jazz). Won against Boston (The Celtics suck). Won against the Bucks (Mediocre Team). Won against the Clippers (A huge win). Won against seatle (A good win on the road). Won against the Suns this time (A good win since that is when the suns started to play better). Won against the Raptors (A mediocre team). Won against the Kings (Good comeback but being down by 20 is unacceptable against this team).

From this, the only real teams they played was the Clippers, the Suns (second time around) and the Lakers.

But still, Jazz did what they are supposed to do...win even if the team the play against suck or the Jazz themselves are down by double figures....they still won the games.

So for now, Jazz are the Best.


----------



## SoCalfan21

The One said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Jazz Won against the Rockets (Who where not playing that good at the start of the season). The Suns (Which where having rotation and consistancy issues). The Warriors (Same situation as the Suns). The Pistons (Same situation: finding the right rotations and having consistency issues). Loss to the Nets (just an off night for the Jazz). Won against Boston (The Celtics suck). Won against the Bucks (Mediocre Team). Won against the Clippers (A huge win). Won against seatle (A good win on the road). Won against the Suns this time (A good win since that is when the suns started to play better). Won against the Raptors (A mediocre team). Won against the Kings (Good comeback but being down by 20 is unacceptable against this team).
> 
> From this, the only real teams they played was the Clippers, the Suns (second time around) and the Lakers.
> 
> But still, Jazz did what they are supposed to do...win even if the team the play against suck or the Jazz themselves are down by double figures....they still won the games.
> 
> So for now, Jazz are the Best.


they will eventually hve to play a run of good teams..


----------



## AK-47

The One said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Jazz Won against the Rockets (Who where not playing that good at the start of the season). The Suns (Which where having rotation and consistancy issues). The Warriors (Same situation as the Suns). The Pistons (Same situation: finding the right rotations and having consistency issues). Loss to the Nets (just an off night for the Jazz). Won against Boston (The Celtics suck). Won against the Bucks (Mediocre Team). Won against the Clippers (A huge win). Won against seatle (A good win on the road). Won against the Suns this time (A good win since that is when the suns started to play better). Won against the Raptors (A mediocre team). Won against the Kings (Good comeback but being down by 20 is unacceptable against this team).
> 
> From this, the only real teams they played was the Clippers, the Suns (second time around) and the Lakers.
> 
> But still, Jazz did what they are supposed to do...win even if the team the play against suck or the Jazz themselves are down by double figures....they still won the games.
> 
> So for now, Jazz are the Best.


:lol: so when the jazz win, it is the other teams fault that they lost. "because they are having issues" :lol:


----------



## The One

AK-47 said:


> AK has already missed 5 games, the jazz wen't 5-0 during that stretch. The jazz also lost Giricek (our best SG) for 7 games, they went 7-0 during that stretch. This jazz team is not like the years before, this jazz team has a lot more depth to withstand some injuries. The best start in franchise history for the jazz. Stockton and Malone only got a 9-1 start as their best start, the jazz improved that by 3 with a 12-1 start.
> 
> I agree with UL17, if it was any team such as the bulls, there would be more respect.


That also kinda shows how good the Lakers can be because The Jazz was at full strength tonight and it still took clutch plays to beat them.


----------



## AK-47

SoCalfan21 said:


> they will eventually hve to play a run of good teams..


right, because the jazz need a better test than the lakers. :cheers:


----------



## unluckyseventeen

SoCalfan21 said:


> jesus...if the game was this close in Utah...i only predict a field day in LA...ahahha we wont lose in LA 7-1 at home? yeah...and williams hit 2 big shots...he also got his salad tossed tonite by kobe...im sorry but Utah is starting hott....it wont keep up....someone will get hurt..it happens every year


Ummm... Jazz 6-0 at home, 6-1 on the road. Williams sure got burned by Kobe, being that it was Kobe's only block of the year on a player that is 4 inches shorter than him in the open floor. Good for him. Yay.

Kirilenko and Giricek have already been hurt. Uhh... 5-0 during that stretch? Hopefully he's injured again, because I like that record.

Silly post, sir.


No win this season has been easy except the blowout against the Warriors. This team has toughness, and apparently moreso than the Lakers who got outscored by 12 in the 4th. You can't be a good team in this league with an atrocious record on the road.

By the way, who have the Lakers beat so far? And where? Uhuhummmm, yeah....

I can't believe how badly people run their mouth about how little this team has proved, when the teams they beat have proved less. Then all of a sudden it's "the Jazz are going to fade and this and that"... OK, well I'm waiting for this team to start fading. As soon as somebody can lock down on them defensively and out-execute them, this "fading" isn't going to happen.

It's OK though, every other team in the league has proved so much more... Yep, we get it. Have fun with that.


----------



## AK-47

The One said:


> That also kinda shows how good the Lakers can be because The Jazz was at full strength tonight and it still took clutch plays to beat them.


Not really, AK and Giri were just coming back into rotation and the jazz suffered a bit from the rotation chemistry, but still pulled it out. Once these players play again together for 5 games, then I will concider them back in full strength.


----------



## The One

AK-47 said:


> :lol: so when the jazz win, it is the other teams fault that they lost. "because they are having issues" :lol:


I wasn't saying that the Jazz had no affect to their wins. I was just pointing out something that another member said which was how the Jazz were not tested that much with good teams. There can't be any dispute.....the only three teams they played that were good at the time they played (since some teams now desided to wake up...like the Mavs) was the Clippers, The second time they played the Suns and the Lakers tonight. That's all. But as I said before, that does not show how the Jazz are not the best team, so if anybody is using this as a argument to rate the Jazz lower; they are wrong.


----------



## The One

AK-47 said:


> Not really, AK and Giri were just coming back into rotation and the jazz suffered a bit from the rotation chemistry, but still pulled it out. Once these players play again together for 5 games, then I will concider them back in full strength.


Good point.

But are you least going to give the Lakers some credit tonight?


----------



## The One

unluckyseventeen said:


> 1. No win this season has been easy except the blowout against the Warriors. *This team has toughness, and apparently moreso than the Lakers who got outscored by 12 in the 4th.* You can't be a good team in this league with an atrocious record on the road.
> 
> 2. By the way, who have the Lakers beat so far? And where? Uhuhummmm, yeah....
> 
> 3. I can't believe how badly people run their mouth about how little this team has proved, when the teams they beat have proved less. Then all of a sudden it's "the Jazz are going to fade and this and that"... OK, well I'm waiting for this team to start fading. As soon as somebody can lock down on them defensively and out-execute them, this "fading" isn't going to happen.


1. I hope you are not declaring the Lakers 'Lacking Toughness' because of this game. That said though, The Lakers do need to work on their road wins (Good teams can lose on the road; It's the Great teams that don't lose )

2. Yeah, We have not beat'n any really good teams either. Personaly I was just happy that they played hard tonight and kept up with the Jazz and had a chance to win. 

3. That's only a problem if we are trying to compare the Lakers to the Jazz which nobody right now should because even though the Jazz had an easy schedule like the Lakers, the Jazz won their games.


----------



## AK-47

The One said:


> Good point.
> 
> But are you least going to give the Lakers some credit tonight?


Kwame and Odom did play great against the jazz's front court. AK couldn't help out because kobe was keeping him busy. Which I think is what Phil wanted to happen the whole time. He kept AK from trying to come in to play help defense so Odom and Kwame was having a hay day. Sasha>Smush, but you guys really needed farmar back for the D. Kobe took control in the 1st half, but then kinda let his front court happen in the 2nd half. Like I said, Kobe's plan was to keep AK away from the basket. It almost worked too.


----------



## jazzy1

unluckyseventeen said:


> Dude, are you serious? 12-1, man. If the Jazz play .500 ball from here on out, they've won 46 games.
> 
> From the looks of that post, you seem a little upset about the outcome of the game. It's ok buddy, you guys lost to a good team. Not an overrated team, a good one. None of they wins they've had have been easy.
> 
> I don't think I could name a team in the NBA that could be 12-1 right now with so many doubters still out there.
> 
> From the looks of it, they guard plenty of people. They are allowing in the neighborhood of 46%, which is about middle of the road. Couple it with the 2nd highest scoring team in the NBA, and that's not bad at all. A hell of a lot better than Phoenix, and Phoenix was supposed to be the best in the conference, NBA title contenders the last couple of years, and all that crap. THEY don't guard people, and people give them way more credit than is deserved.
> 
> It's ok, though. "Look us up" in 2-3 months, like you won't be paying attention to the standings.



R U serious. 

Upset about the game. Come on man. I said before hand its just an early season road game not a big deal. Was a good game. 

But they gave up 108 to us. We didn't get much at all from our bench or any of the new guys we have on the team. 

The Jazz just aren't that good defensively. 

Why are you jazz fans so sensitive. Why do you need guys to give your team so much respect. You didn't make the playoffs last season or the year before for that matter so why would people validate them over teams that were there. 

If they're great it'll all bear itself out. I just don't see it we were beaten more soundly by the Blazers and they don't have as good a homefield advantage. 

You silly jazz fans are just giddy. Calm Down. 

You are gonna make me taunt you when you lose. I will end up haunting your forum if you don't stop. 

I will make you guys eat the I told you so words. 

When people in this trhead have pointed out your weaknesses yall spring up as if you're a PERFECT TEAM . 

Yall choked away the title during the malone/Stockton years NOW you think yall are going some where with the mighty BOOZER. 

Please give it a rest. 

PJ owns Sloan and will again this year as well.


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> Kwame and Odom did play great against the jazz's front court. AK couldn't help out because kobe was keeping him busy. Which I think is what Phil wanted to happen the whole time. He kept AK from trying to come in to play help defense so Odom and Kwame was having a hay day. Sasha>Smush, but you guys really needed farmar back for the D. Kobe took control in the 1st half, but then kinda let his front court happen in the 2nd half. Like I said, Kobe's plan was to keep AK away from the basket. It almost worked too.


Now you are reading minds, how exactly do you know Kobe was doing that. 

lol

Anyway Kobe was worn out. he didn't have the energy to take over the game. We've seen that several times this season. Kobe didn't plan on featuring kwame who admit's his shoulder prevents him from really attacking offensively. So if Kobe was feeding him it was more outta fatigue not the master plan of drawing AK away.


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> R U serious.
> 
> Upset about the game. Come on man. I said before hand its just an early season road game not a big deal. Was a good game.
> 
> But they gave up 108 to us. We didn't get much at all from our bench or any of the new guys we have on the team.
> 
> The Jazz just aren't that good defensively.
> 
> Why are you jazz fans so sensitive. Why do you need guys to give your team so much respect. You didn't make the playoffs last season or the year before for that matter so why would people validate them over teams that were there.
> 
> If they're great it'll all bear itself out. I just don't see it we were beaten more soundly by the Blazers and they don't have as good a homefield advantage.
> 
> You silly jazz fans are just giddy. Calm Down.
> 
> You are gonna make me taunt you when you lose. I will end up haunting your forum if you don't stop.
> 
> I will make you guys eat the I told you so words.
> 
> When people in this trhead have pointed out your weaknesses yall spring up as if you're a PERFECT TEAM .
> 
> Yall choked away the title during the malone/Stockton years NOW you think yall are going some where with the mighty BOOZER.
> 
> Please give it a rest.
> 
> PJ owns Sloan and will again this year as well.


O no, please don't haunt the Jazz boards. I will do anything if you don't. :worthy:


----------



## AK-47

jazzy1 said:


> Now you are reading minds, how exactly do you know Kobe was doing that.
> 
> lol
> 
> Anyway Kobe was worn out. he didn't have the energy to take over the game. We've seen that several times this season. Kobe didn't plan on featuring kwame who admit's his shoulder prevents him from really attacking offensively. So if Kobe was feeding him it was more outta fatigue not the master plan of drawing AK away.


If you let AK go near the basket in all those situations, all the shots that were taken AK would of had 10 blocks. Your players were getting away with some of those shots because Boozer and Okur are not shot blockers. But with AK, your players would of had to alter their shots to keep from getting blocked by AK. And if AK did go inside, all kwame and odom had to do was kick it out to kobe for the wide open J or contested by someone shorter and not as good defensively. 

And keeping AK away from the paint has worked. That is what the nets did to get the win against the jazz this season. They pulled AK out by guarding and then had the players drive into the basket for the easy bucket or drawling the foul to get boozer and okur in foul trouble.


----------



## The One

jazzy1 said:


> Now you are reading minds, how exactly do you know Kobe was doing that.
> 
> lol
> 
> Anyway Kobe was worn out. he didn't have the energy to take over the game. We've seen that several times this season. Kobe didn't plan on featuring kwame who admit's his shoulder prevents him from really attacking offensively. So if Kobe was feeding him it was more outta fatigue not the master plan of drawing AK away.


I have to go with *AK-47* on this. Kobe did not look tired tonight (which is a very good thing). There was a lot of times he could have driven to the paint but did not because the Jazz was playing good defense and (Like *AK-47* said) his passiveness was benifiting Kwame and Odom who where playing great down the stretch.


----------



## The One

jazzy1 said:


> Please give it a rest.


He is just supporting his team as we do with ours . It's a free forum.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Steez said:


> I will put up whatever avatar you want if he does have those numbers... thats crazy that he will get those numbers.



Doh!


----------



## The One

jazzy1 said:


> 1. Upset about the game. Come on man.
> 
> 2. Why are you jazz fans so sensitive.* Why do you need guys to give your team so much respect*. You didn't make the playoffs last season or the year before for that matter so why would people validate them over teams that were there.
> 
> 3. If they're great it'll all bear itself out. I just don't see it we were beaten more soundly by the Blazers and they don't have as good a homefield advantage.
> 
> 4. You silly jazz fans are just giddy. Calm Down.
> 
> 5. You are gonna make me taunt you when you lose. I will end up haunting your forum if you don't stop.
> 
> 6. When people in this thread have pointed out your weaknesses yall spring up as if you're a PERFECT TEAM .
> 
> 7. *Yall choked away the title during the malone/Stockton years* NOW you think yall are going some where with the mighty BOOZER.
> 
> 8. PJ owns Sloan and will again this year as well.


1. Your obviously upset about someones opinion of the game...bad enough.

2. The Same reason why we give the Lakers respect (when the win.).

3. If you want to win an argument you need to use material that can't be used against you. Somebody should ask "Why is a good team (like the Lakers) losing to the Blazers?" :biggrin:

4. As I said before, He's a Jazz Fan!! He will support his team like he should. Who are we to tell another fan to stop talking optimistic about his team? 

5. Spoken like a true loser and sore winner....

6. You know good and well that most Laker fans here go crasy also when their team is critized.

7. What does this have to do with anything?

8. Again, what does this have to do with anything? It's almost like you ran out of stuff to say and just started posting crap just to get the last word (like a comedian ending a joking challenge with 'Oh yeah,.......Your Mama!"


----------



## Darth Bryant

First of all... No excuses. Lakers played fairly well for three quarters and slipped in the fourth. Something I feared was going to happen since Jazz have been better in the fourth quarters this season than most teams...

But seriously, I like Kawmes Man/man defense. He has shut down people of elite status from time to time. But he has never been a consistant juggernuant. He is over rated by Laker fans so much its disturbing. I mean seriously, his defense was ok but he simply failed to box out Boozer (or even ATTEMPT to half the time), and the boards were killing us...

Seriously, they rebounded, banged down low, etc. Did everything they have done to all the teams so far to win, and seemed to have no problems doing it agianst the Lakers front court tonight. 

I was proud of the way Kawme was playing, but in the fourth quarter (Towards the end) he started trying to think and seemed lost at times and not even putting in effort to get the rebound or put backs. But he did have a decent game, but seriously... I wanted Boozer back when Caron was rumored in trade talks for him, and I'd trade Kawme Brown in a heart beat for him right now straight up. I feel he has a big career ahead of him. For the Record, I have NEVER seen Kawme in what six years put together a string of 13 games looking half as good as Boozer has so far this season.

But for Tonight I think the main reason the Lakers lost is they started depending on the inside to much in the fourth, instead of Kobe and Odom going to the rack most of the time. Walton looked horrible. I think its just a bad night for him, and nothing major... But wow did he look horrible out there... Blowing wide open shots, stupid and silly passes resulting in steals, or bad positions for the recievers of the passes. Just not a typical Luke game.

Kobe all but vanaished in the fourth.

But overall.. When our team isn't 100 percent and almost came away with a win vs Utah at Utah, I can't complain. It just seemed some things could have changed and maybe resulted in getting the W.


----------



## The One

CDRacingZX6R said:


> 1. First of all... No excuses.
> 
> 2. Lakers played fairly well for three quarters and slipped in the fourth.
> 
> 3. But seriously, I like Kawmes Man/man defense. He has shut down people of elite status from time to time. But he has never been a consistant juggernuant.
> 
> 4. Seriously, they rebounded, banged down low, etc. Did everything they have done to all the teams so far to win, and seemed to have no problems doing it agianst the Lakers front court tonight.
> 
> 5. I was proud of the way Kawme was playing, but in the fourth quarter (Towards the end) he started trying to think and seemed lost at times and not even putting in effort to get the rebound or put backs. But he did have a decent game, but seriously... I wanted Boozer back when Caron was rumored in trade talks for him, and I'd trade Kawme Brown in a heart beat for him right now straight up. I feel he has a big career ahead of him. For the Record, I have NEVER seen Kawme in what six years put together a string of 13 games looking half as good as Boozer has so far this season.
> 
> 6. But for Tonight I think the main reason the Lakers lost is they started depending on the inside to much in the fourth, instead of Kobe and Odom going to the rack most of the time. Walton looked horrible. I think its just a bad night for him, and nothing major... But wow did he look horrible out there... Blowing wide open shots, stupid and silly passes resulting in steals, or bad positions for the recievers of the passes. Just not a typical Luke game.
> 
> 7. Kobe all but vanaished in the fourth.
> 
> 8. But overall.. When our team isn't 100 percent and almost came away with a win vs Utah at Utah, I can't complain. It just seemed some things could have changed and maybe resulted in getting the W.


1. There's always excuses:biggrin: 

2. At least they played well in the third where they usually come out cold.

3. Still did better than what some people were giving him credit though before the game. Go Game, Kwame...Kepp It Up!:clap2:

4. Yeah, They were straight out dominated by the Jazz on hustle plays 

5. I have to blaim that on his aggressiveness on offense, when he started to score more in the fourth quarter it seemed like that's all he put his energy into instead of concentrating on boxing out.

6. Could have went either way. Jazz just played great tonight and made key plays down the stretch.

7. AK's defense....

8. Jazz wasn't 100 percent either


----------



## Eternal

*Box Score/Highlights:*
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4212342&postcount=2


----------



## Unique

Great game! Fun to watch. Lamar played pretty good, Except for his choking lol

Jazz are for real people.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Quit the *****ing.


----------



## jazzy1

The One said:


> I have to go with *AK-47* on this. Kobe did not look tired tonight (which is a very good thing). There was a lot of times he could have driven to the paint but did not because the Jazz was playing good defense and (Like *AK-47* said) his passiveness was benifiting Kwame and Odom who where playing great down the stretch.


Did you read after the game where THE COACH PJ said Kobe was SPENT. 

When have you ever in life seen Kobe not able to force up shots not matter who has guarded him and against FAR BETTER defensive teams than the JAZZ. 

Defense had nothing to do wth Kobe's passivness , fatigue did.


----------



## jazzy1

The One said:


> 1. Your obviously upset about someones opinion of the game...bad enough.
> 
> 2. The Same reason why we give the Lakers respect (when the win.).
> 
> 3. If you want to win an argument you need to use material that can't be used against you. Somebody should ask "Why is a good team (like the Lakers) losing to the Blazers?" :biggrin:
> 
> 4. As I said before, He's a Jazz Fan!! He will support his team like he should. Who are we to tell another fan to stop talking optimistic about his team?
> 
> 5. Spoken like a true loser and sore winner....
> 
> 6. You know good and well that most Laker fans here go crasy also when their team is critized.
> 
> 7. What does this have to do with anything?
> 
> 8. Again, what does this have to do with anything? It's almost like you ran out of stuff to say and just started posting crap just to get the last word (like a comedian ending a joking challenge with 'Oh yeah,.......Your Mama!"



Why are you in me and that guys discussion. I don't need you grading what I'm sayng I'm sure as hell he can defend his team and himself he was debating quite well. 

You don't know what I'm sore about I'm not a sore loser. I said before hand this was only one game and the lakers weren't in top form yet. 

Come at what I said with baskeball anaylysis you don't need to attack my words to make yourself look even more stupid.


----------



## jazzy1

AK-47 said:


> If you let AK go near the basket in all those situations, all the shots that were taken AK would of had 10 blocks. Your players were getting away with some of those shots because Boozer and Okur are not shot blockers. But with AK, your players would of had to alter their shots to keep from getting blocked by AK. And if AK did go inside, all kwame and odom had to do was kick it out to kobe for the wide open J or contested by someone shorter and not as good defensively.
> 
> And keeping AK away from the paint has worked. That is what the nets did to get the win against the jazz this season. They pulled AK out by guarding and then had the players drive into the basket for the easy bucket or drawling the foul to get boozer and okur in foul trouble.


Again your homerism is apparent who do you think AK is Bill Russell. He's gonna block some but not all and if he leave Kobe to come over Kobe will probaly get the offensive rebound stick backs he does that as well you know.

Kobe easily blows by AK when guarded by him on the perimeter. AK only somewhat bothers Kobe's jumpshot its why Kobe dunked on the Jazz a couple years ago because Kobe countered AK's length with 1st step. 

Kobe would have gotten to the basket with ease past AK and as you mentioned the other guys aren't shot blockers so it would have been an easy finish for him.

AK's strength as a defender is his length not 1on1 ability. He's average guarding guys man up at best. He's a great weakside shot blocker. He doesn't keep guys from penetrating he's not that quick guarding the smaller guys.


----------



## Steez

jazzy1 said:


> Why are you in me and that guys discussion. I don't need you grading what I'm sayng I'm sure as hell he can defend his team and himself he was debating quite well.
> 
> You don't know what I'm sore about I'm not a sore loser. I said before hand this was only one game and the lakers weren't in top form yet.
> 
> Come at what I said with baskeball anaylysis you don't need to attack my words to make yourself look even more stupid.


No need to attack other posters.


----------



## KDOS

jazzy1 said:


> *1. *Why are you in me and that guys discussion. I don't need you grading what I'm sayng I'm sure as hell he can defend his team and himself he was debating quite well.
> 
> *2.* You don't know what I'm sore about I'm not a sore loser. I said before hand this was only one game and *3.* the lakers weren't in top form yet.
> 
> Come at what I said *4.* with baskeball anaylysis *5.* you don't need to attack my words to *6.* make yourself look even more stupid.


1. He has a right because its a forum.
2. We know you're a sore loser, because the Lakers lost and you're a Jazz fan in stealth mode.
3.The Lakers are in top form but they are not.
4.The analysis was fine, but its really not.
5. He doesnt really attack your words, but he does.
6. He's not making himself look stupid, but Im making myself look one by doing this post.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

jazzy1 said:


> Again your homerism is apparent who do you think AK is Bill Russell. He's gonna block some but not all and if he leave Kobe to come over Kobe will probaly get the offensive rebound stick backs he does that as well you know.
> 
> Kobe easily blows by AK when guarded by him on the perimeter. AK only somewhat bothers Kobe's jumpshot its why Kobe dunked on the Jazz a couple years ago because Kobe countered AK's length with 1st step.
> 
> Kobe would have gotten to the basket with ease past AK and as you mentioned the other guys aren't shot blockers so it would have been an easy finish for him.
> 
> AK's strength as a defender is his length not 1on1 ability. He's average guarding guys man up at best. He's a great weakside shot blocker. He doesn't keep guys from penetrating he's not that quick guarding the smaller guys.



Kirilenko had 3 rejections on Odom, and Kobe scored a grand total of 5 points while Kirilenko was guarding him. One was a wide open 3 where Kirilenko wasn't even near him and Okur made the run at him, and a Kobe lay-up down the middle. All of his other points came when Giricek or Brewer was guarding him.

If Kobe was so tired, why was Phil Jackson still playing him? He surely didn't look tired when he had the block on Williams.

Come on man, Phil Jackson was whining on the radio about how "Jazz fans are mean". What a weenie. If we are so mean, don't even bother to make the trip. This isn't NYC and we probably won't shoot you if we see a road team, but the point of home court is to discourage the opponent and win. Looks like the fans got to Mr. Legendary "owns Sloan" (with better players)... That's something you tell your players not to let get to them, much less the guy that is coaching them.

The bottom line is, you can call a team fake and blah blah blah all you want, and how close you guys were to beating them... but guess what!? The Jazz won. No matter how or why, they won. That, for now, makes the Jazz more proven than your Lakers, so your return arguments about "haunting our boards" (in other words, being a troll) are ridiculous.

By the way, I don't care about what the team did or how we lost the finals... Pathetic attempt at a cheap shot, and about as valid as a "Your Mom" insult to end your argument. Come on dude, you have your own fans calling you on the game, and your weak attempts at trying to continue a valid argument. Give it up dude. Jazz won, Lakers didn't. It was a great game. Leave it at that.


----------



## Steez

unluckyseventeen said:


> Jazz won, Lakers didn't. It was a great game. Leave it at that.


Bara bing, bara boom.
Thats that.


----------



## Unique

You guys dissapointed us (laker mods) . Im gonna close this . 

Laker mods. Feel free to open it if any of these guys convince you to.


----------

